# post pictures of anything



## ohio1011

post pictures of anything you want can be water related, hunting pictures, boating pictures, river pictures, post pictures of anything


----------



## bobk




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

morered




__
MassillonBuckeye


__
Sep 8, 2010


----------



## PolymerStew

White Deer at LaDue Reservoir last summer

White White Tailed Deer by James, on Flickr


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## jeffyk84




----------



## Flathead76

My pet deer eating out of her bowl. She was a lonely fawn with no mother when I started feeding her. Fed her for 8 years before I moved. Now the neighbors feed her. She is the neighborhood pet deer. She would have two fawns every year. My kids named her Big Momma.


----------



## UFM82

Glacier National Park, east entrance vista


----------



## UFM82

View from room in Marathon, Fla


----------



## sherman51

cant compete with the above pictures but here one from florida back in feb.








this is my sons 33" redfish caught at a bridge in ft pierce fl.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

sherman51 said:


> cant compete with the above pictures but here one from florida back in feb.
> View attachment 210529
> 
> this is my sons 33" redfish caught at a bridge in ft pierce fl.
> sherman


Those good eating?


----------



## Flathead76

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Those good eating?


Yes.


----------



## sherman51

redfish is my favorite eating fish, and that includes walleye. the meat is pure white and tastes great.

my little brother didn't like redfish, he said they didn't taste fishy enough for him, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap

Red fish is delicious.


----------



## Minnowhead

Golden crappie caught in Minnesota. Really neat to see.


----------



## sherman51

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 210552
> 
> Golden crappie caught in Minnesota. Really neat to see.


never seen a golden crappie before. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## jac

here is a cute one


----------



## Blue Pike

Nice pic jac -- That little Kinglet is one I need on my life list.


----------



## scioto_alex

A friend sent me this pic from a solo paddle on Hargus. I've set it as my computer background image. The blue water is inviting, the green island is inviting, and the nose of the canoe slips into the corner to photo-bomb the shot.

We have been paddling that canoe since the 1980s.


----------



## ohiojmj

Lake Erie Loch Ness monster?


----------



## 9Left

Was bluegill fishing the ice a couple winters ago and came across this brute on a 1/64 ounce ice jig


----------



## angler69

Douglas Lake, Tn. From atop the dam


----------



## angler69

ENJOY THE DAM VIEW !!!
Douglas Lake Dam
Neat place, I took a Dam tour, took lots of Dam pictures, even went to the Dam restroom!!!


----------



## ress

nasty looking monster. don't think i would touch it.


----------



## bcnulater

ohiojmj said:


> View attachment 210672
> Lake Erie Loch Ness monster?


You're still jealous !


----------



## SpooledGT

The smallie aggressive instinct starts when they're pretty small!


----------



## bdawg

Me working on the house. Perfectly safe. I engineered it myself!


----------



## bdawg

Path into the woods in my backyard.


----------



## bdawg

Goodyear airdock in the 1940s!


----------



## Misdirection

Snapper laying eggs by my house.


----------



## nooffseason

Biggest crayfish I've ever seen. This thing was massive. Vermilion River


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## Daveo76

Portsmouth. Scioto River on the left,, Ohio River to the right


----------



## Bowhunter15




----------



## SmallieKing




----------



## mike oehme

my largest Large mouthed Bass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Well that's enough pleasant stuff. Who remembers these skanky pit toilets that used to be along Griggs and Oshay? OEPA put a stop to that.


----------



## All Eyes

This is a wood carving done by Andrew Gardner.


----------



## mike oehme

thats cool!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Before/after tournie photos of my 4 yr old boy...;-) ;-)


----------



## scioto_alex

All Eyes said:


> This is a wood carving done by Andrew Gardner.
> 
> View attachment 211186


Dublin has its Riverboxes art project, sort of a mix between geocaching and letterboxing. One location was called Big Turtle.










This was in Scioto Park, with the Leatherlips sculpture. The shell lifted off and there was space to sign a guestbook and maybe leave something for someone to find.

http://www.dublinarts.org/visualarts/riverboxes/bigturtleriverbox.aspx

It was a very nice piece but it was stolen. IIRC that happened before and the artist replaced it with a new piece.


----------



## wallen34

My first buck ever! Taken January 18th this year!


----------



## wallen34




----------



## Ohiophil




----------



## All Eyes

I wonder if this whistles like a pop bottle flying through the air.


----------



## scioto_alex

This was the beginning of the Main St.dam removal in downtown Columbus.


----------



## Tightlines

200lb Bigeye tuna


----------



## OSUdaddy

All Eyes said:


> View attachment 211075


How funny!! LOL.


----------



## OSUdaddy

Ohiophil said:


> View attachment 211284


How long and how much did that perch hawg come in at? Great catch/


----------



## Ohiophil

OSUdaddy said:


> How long and how much did that perch hawg come in at? Great catch/


Just shy of 15" 14 7/8 I did not weigh him got it right after a 30" walleye we where excited lol
This was his first walleye and Perch also first time on lake Eire he had a blast !!!


----------



## scioto_alex

The Scioto at Emerald Parkway and 270 at Dublin, about this time of year. You can see the humidity.


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## NCbassattack

Praying mantis mating...


----------



## jeffro

test pic.


----------



## boatnut

.


----------



## floater99

bdawg said:


> Me working on the house. Perfectly safe. I engineered it myself!
> View attachment 211006


That looks perfect and safe to


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## KPI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Some random pictures over the years. 

Enjoy.

Don.


----------



## jdl447

.


----------



## freddie55

boatnut said:


> .
> View attachment 298399


Do not buy a car from this guy ! LOL......


----------



## ress

State trying to do things right.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

A couple of birdies...


----------



## rockafed

Need this to happen more often...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

rockafed said:


> Need this to happen more often...


Lol. Oh my yes


----------



## Saugeye Tom

What's this for


----------



## Matt63




----------



## 9Left

... when dogs try to attack yer leafblower...


----------



## matticito




----------



## loweman165




----------



## Dovans




----------



## Slatebar

A Channel Cat and a Shovelhead my Great-Grandson caught..


----------



## Slatebar

Now I'm hungry,,, Anybody been in the military?


----------



## CoonDawg92

The good dog...









The pain in the a$$...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Scooter Small Fries.....


----------



## odell daniel

UFM82 said:


> Glacier National Park, east entrance vista


been there a couple times, years ago, thanks for the reminder of how awesome it is.


----------



## chaunc

Painting of Shenango lake last fall.


----------



## Brahmabull71

My beautiful family enjoying our pool!


----------



## ccc

Brahmabull71 said:


> My beautiful family enjoying our pool!
> 
> View attachment 298691
> 
> View attachment 298693


Hip


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> What's this for
> View attachment 298617


Door stop for Lazy's barn door??? lol


----------



## SICKOFIT

Slatebar said:


> Now I'm hungry,,, Anybody been in the military?
> View attachment 298647


SOS....Still love it to this day. Wife can't stand to look at it or smell it. YUM


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> What's this for
> View attachment 298617





ress said:


> Door stop for Lazy's barn door??? lol


Cigar holder???


----------



## Slatebar

SICKOFIT said:


> SOS....Still love it to this day. Wife can't stand to look at it or smell it. YUM


I have been making it about once a week for over 50 years.. Love the stuff...


----------



## fastwater

Zoom in on the top of the dish...


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Enjoyed the thread!


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## fishmeister

Slatebar said:


> I have been making it about once a week for over 50 years.. Love the stuff...


Ive been making it once or twice a day for over 50 years.


----------



## fishmeister




----------



## slimdaddy45

Florida gator and my boys 1st deer


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## PromiseKeeper

CoonDawg92 said:


> The good dog...
> View attachment 298651
> 
> 
> The pain in the a$$...
> View attachment 298649


The second one looks just like the best squirrel dog I ever hunted with. Good memories!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> View attachment 298873


Orange is for anguish...blue is for insanity


----------



## Saugeye Tom

View attachment 298923


----------



## SICKOFIT

fishmeister said:


> View attachment 298859


That poor boy looks scared to death to me


----------



## BankAngler

From a couple of years ago...
View attachment 298967


----------



## Beepum19




----------



## PromiseKeeper

View attachment 298987


----------



## Pooka

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 298879


That is one sweet Square!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## MagicMarker

Came up on the back of this truck. Zoom in to read window


----------



## undertaker

That's a classic


----------



## OSUdaddy

I zoomed but still can't read the bottom line. What does it say?


----------



## MagicMarker

OSUdaddy said:


> I zoomed but still can't read the bottom line. What does it say?


Just divorced, you have a nice day 2


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## OSUdaddy

MagicMarker said:


> Just divorced, you have a nice day 2


Thanks!


----------



## Slatebar

And the rest is history..........


----------



## undertaker

Weather no good for fishing today so thawed some Texas wild pig out an made Italian sausage today


----------



## ress

Snowing big time here.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Snowing big time here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Nooooooooooooo


----------



## bassfishinfool

Beepum19 said:


> View attachment 298969


Fuel leak


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Sunset from Key Largo a couple years back. If you have never fished the Keys, you should put it on your bucket list.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Snowing big time here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


We have 4 inches of wet heavy snow........In like a lamb, out like a lion...


----------



## Matt63

What a PIA


----------



## Saugeye Tom

all of you who posted snow pics you are now UNFRIENDED.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Today at Milton spillway 3/31/19. 

Don.

Walked a good ways down from chutes today...kinda a recon mission and get a feel for the contours as river was low and slow...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Niagara falls Saturday 3/30/19...a day trip with family. Ice jam was 8 to 10 feet thick! 

Always moving...lol.

Don.


----------



## bobk

Our security team.


----------



## OSUdaddy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2276652592355347


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SICKOFIT

bank runner said:


> View attachment 300223


God Bless the USA !!


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 299507
> 
> Our security team.


yea brother..


----------



## ezbite




----------



## chadwimc

My daughter's "security team"...


----------



## fastwater

...and...the G-sons:


----------



## pawcat




----------



## MuskyFan

Went Musky fishing and this is what i get...


----------



## ress

pawcat said:


> View attachment 300313


Is he eating a rabbit?


----------



## pawcat

Yes and he swallowed it hole... would have liked to have x rays of it in his belly..


----------



## ress

We had a Lab do that once. He puked up the feet and fur the next day!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## chadwimc

Retirement is such a trap...


----------



## chadwimc

Another view of my daughter's "security team" in the snow...


----------



## OrangeMilk




----------



## Saugeye Tom

pawcat said:


> View attachment 300313


Poor rabbit


----------



## Saugeye Tom

OrangeMilk said:


> View attachment 300499


Wtf


----------



## chadwimc

My wife got her first book published. A book of short stories...


----------



## fastwater

Congrats to her chadwimc!


----------



## bank runner

19.50in Hawg


----------



## ress

Favorite all time pic.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## K gonefishin

Son's first musky 45 inches.


----------



## chadwimc

Camouflaging a canoe so the fish can be sneaked up on. Free hand with a little help from a home made stencil....


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SICKOFIT

bank runner said:


> View attachment 300925
> View attachment 300927


Hell NO !!!!!


----------



## bustedrod

one of those days..... remember the little foot balls ? .......


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## culprit

Bald Eagle,Avon Lake


----------



## rangerpig250




----------



## Dovans

The End of a Day


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## scioto_alex

I'm expecting Linda's grandson to visit today and he is about 10 years old. I think I'll spend $1.88 to put him in a walking harness, and see how long it takes for the police to arrive.


----------



## cheezemm2

Kayak a bait out into the bay they said, it'll be fun they said, now what do I do?

For reference, that hook is a 20/0 and will cover the palm of your hand!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

19 inches of Bronze


----------



## Junebug2320

Costa Rica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

Dried De Arbol peppers just getting started on the smoker


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## scioto_alex

"No, Mom, it's heroin, I swear!"

@ 4:50


----------



## clevjim

OSUdaddy said:


>


"We know a thing or two, because we've seen a thing or two"....forward to Farmer's Ins.!!1


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Greater Yellowlegs


----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> View attachment 301495
> View attachment 301497


you sure are having a great yr for the old bronze back bass.
sherman


----------



## meisjedog

A 360° Spherical photo of a local flow a.k.a the place where I go to get some serious thinking done 
Interactive version here: https://panoraven.com/slider/ka9I6JrENV


----------



## fastwater

^^^A beautiful spot for sure.


----------



## scioto_alex

My front garden bed, the daffodils are in their first year. The hostas are just coming up, right now they're about the size of an outreached hand.


----------



## bobk

Dad always said when these are blooming it’s time to treat the lawn. I better get busy.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yesterday at the Scioto Grove metro park, the bottom is carpeted in yellow flowers, Lesser Celandine which is in the Buttercup family.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

View attachment 301815


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 301815


----------



## PromiseKeeper

^^^^ I'd probably still walk by that and my daughter would find it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> ^^^^ I'd probably still walk by that and my daughter would find it


She is a very small girl


----------



## bank runner

Red Backed Salamander


----------



## bank runner

Two Lined Salamander


----------



## bank runner

View attachment 301843


----------



## OSUdaddy

Growing old is a beatch:


----------



## Chilly

O my. Love it lol


----------



## SICKOFIT

OSUdaddy said:


> Growing old is a beatch:


I'M on the floor laughing. Unfortunately I can relate to that picture,but that's OK,been married for almost 46 years & still digging her as much as ever.


----------



## scioto_alex

Some bank scour along Darby Creek west and south of Columbus


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## All Thumbs




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## ress

Lordy!


----------



## Matt63




----------



## bulafisherman

My youngest son when he was 14 on opening morning of deer gun season. This was at about 7:30 am, prime time and he just wanted to doze, he was not a morning person till he join the Marines last year. They whipped him I to shape lol


----------



## scioto_alex

I dare you guys to post your old school pictures.


----------



## jcrevard

General Sherman









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

No picture can capture what it's like to be in the redwoods. The trees just rise up out of the frame and you can't capture the whole thing in just one shot..


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## SJB

View attachment 303169


Pompano. Fight like mad and taste great!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lazy.....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> lazy.....
> View attachment 303179


Hmmm...it looks as though he's been to the barber shop and had his ear and nose hairs trimmed since I last seen him.


----------



## chadwimc

I got a signed copy of my wife's first book...


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> lazy.....
> View attachment 303179


Well I'll be, that's 'ol Popcorn!


----------



## Matt63




----------



## DH56




----------



## bank runner

Red-Headed Woodpecker


----------



## bank runner

Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## OSUdaddy

Great pics bank runner! 

What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## fedora4me




----------



## sherman51

fedora4me said:


>


now that fish gives you bragging rights!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

OSUdaddy said:


> Great pics bank runner!
> 
> What camera and lens did you use?


He always posts the best pics.!


----------



## fedora4me

sherman51 said:


> now that fish gives you bragging rights!!!!!!
> sherman


That's my wife with a state record that was released. Its mass and weight crushed the OH state record numbers BUT.... it was 2AM when we snapped that picture and waiting for a certified scale to open their doors and transportation of that large female would have assured it's death.
My wife would have none of it. We took one picture and put her straight back in the lake.


----------



## bank runner

OSUdaddy said:


> Great pics bank runner!
> 
> What camera and lens did you use?


 Ishoot with a Canon SX 60HS


----------



## sherman51

fedora4me said:


> That's my wife with a state record that was released. Its mass and weight crushed the OH state record numbers BUT.... it was 2AM when we snapped that picture and waiting for a certified scale to open their doors and transportation of that large female would have assured it's death.
> My wife would have none of it. We took one picture and put her straight back in the lake.


you guy are what I consider true sportsmen. KUDOS TO YOU BOTH!!!!
sherman


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> View attachment 303591


Who?


----------



## kycreek




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## chaunc




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## meisjedog

Maui Wowie! 






































Day trip to Pearl Harbor


----------



## fastwater

Beautiful meisjedog!


----------



## DH56

Colorado pics last year....1st month of hunting season


----------



## JamesF

scioto_alex said:


> Yesterday at the Scioto Grove metro park, the bottom is carpeted in yellow flowers, Lesser Celandine which is in the Buttercup family.
> View attachment 301795


That tree is an issue. How do I keep my car on the path?


----------



## scioto_alex

JamesF said:


> That tree is an issue. How do I keep my car on the path?


You laugh - this is below Greenlawn, I'm getting those bags of trash at the end. 1996 Outback


----------



## miked913

Wild and wonderful









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DH56

Turkeys....


----------



## miked913

Omlet anyone?









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

That's looks great miked913!


----------



## miked913

fastwater said:


> That's looks great miked913!


It sure was! We're doing a wounded warriors in action event this weekend and I have some wild turkey, bacon wrapped appetizers I'm going to grill for the guys, I'll post a pic of those beauties this weekend! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Looking forward to seeing them...


----------



## ress

Ever try these? Not bad with cocktail sauce.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUdaddy

Who sells them?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Ever try these? Not bad with cocktail sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Send me some


----------



## ress

Meijers. International isle.


----------



## dugworm

Deer camp Morgan co.


----------



## sherman51

dugworm said:


> Deer camp Morgan co.
> 
> View attachment 304403


like the putty tat in the front yard. gives the place that homey feeling.
sherman


----------



## dugworm

sherman51 said:


> like the putty tat in the front yard. gives the place that homey feeling.
> sherman



Two putty tats, right?


----------



## sherman51

dugworm said:


> Two putty tats, right?


yeah right, I didnt even see the one putty tat in the back, duh.
sherman


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Cigarbox Guitars


----------



## Snakecharmer

Looking for a bird expert. I think one's a male and one a female but maybe it two different types of birds. Not the best photos since I was going through glass windows..


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm thinking its an American Goldfinch male and female aka Wild Canary....


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> Looking for a bird expert. I think one's a male and one a female but maybe it two different types of birds. Not the best photos since I was going through glass windows.. Goldfinch
> View attachment 304603
> View attachment 304605
> View attachment 304607
> View attachment 304613
> View attachment 304617


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Snakecharmer

Blue Pike said:


> View attachment 304625


What is it? Not up on my birds....Helluva photo!


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> What is it? Not up on my birds....Helluva photo!


 Looks like a Red Kite to me they aren't a North American species


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Your pics were gold finches


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Your pics were gold finches


Yup...we have a bunch around here.


----------



## matticito

About the only thing I saw at Seneca today. Did catch too baby bass maybe 3 inches long.


----------



## fastwater

matticito said:


> About the only thing I saw at Seneca today. Did catch too baby bass maybe 3 inches long.


Nice!!!


----------



## Blue Pike

Good Call bank runner, it is a Red Kite.


----------



## miked913

As promised, pics of my bacon wrapped wild turkey and peppers on the grill, I ended up splitting the batch between Sat and Sun, for some appetizers. The other pic is of yesterday's catch with the wounded warriors in action (WWIA). This was the 1st time I had ever been a volunteer and boat captain for anything like this and all I can say is that the whole experience moved me like nothing in recent memory. It was such an honor to be able to take these guys out and fish and hear their stories and see them laughing and having a good time with us and eachother. It was definitely a weekend I will never forget.
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Turkey looks great!
And so does the look on the faces of the soldiers.
Kudos to you for helping make it a great day for them.


----------



## bobk

Good job Mike. Perspective.....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Looking for a bird expert. I think one's a male and one a female but maybe it two different types of birds. Not the best photos since I was going through glass windows..
> View attachment 304603
> View attachment 304605
> View attachment 304607
> View attachment 304613
> View attachment 304617


i'm no expert but it does look like a male and female to me. we put out feeders for then. love the bright colors on the males. just like humans, LOL.
sherman


----------



## DHower08




----------



## DHower08




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bobk

I had a back fusion and can’t do crap. Picked up a load of mulch. EZbite was supposed visit and help with some chores. My wife isn’t happy.  She’s a worker.


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang, they just spotted a whole wrapped pallet? Ahead of the axle, someone knew what they were doing.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 304837
> View attachment 304839
> 
> I had a back fusion and can’t do crap. Picked up a load of mulch. *EZbite was supposed visit and help with some chores. My wife isn’t happy. * She’s a worker.


He is probably home watching a Robert Norman Ross painting show.


----------



## bobk

scioto_alex said:


> Dang, they just spotted a whole wrapped pallet? Ahead of the axle, someone knew what they were doing.


They took another pallet on the fork lift and pushed the mulch to the proper place for my 30 minute drive.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Cliff Swallow


----------



## miked913

I was at a house yesterday checking traps and saw this, laughed all the way home.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

smoked chicken yesterday

View attachment 305071


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## c. j. stone

"Alwazfishin"-Diehard angler, ice fishing!


----------



## 3goldens

been busy the last few days.


----------



## 3goldens




----------



## bank runner

View attachment 305595


----------



## bank runner

View attachment 305597


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## bank runner

View attachment 305763


----------



## DH56

Horned Toad and Wolf Track


----------



## bank runner

View attachment 306057


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## meisjedog




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...came across a 25 pound box of zatarains fish fry shake!

Don.


----------



## ress

Farmers beer.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bobk

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...came across a 25 pound box of zatarains fish fry shake!
> 
> Don.


You’ve got a lot of fish to catch.


----------



## bobk




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## CoonDawg92

Juliette says I'm spending too much time reading the "Times has changed" thread and not paying her enough attention!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

CoonDawg92 said:


> Juliette says I'm spending too much time reading the "Times has changed" thread and not paying her enough attention!
> 
> View attachment 306295


lol and look who's pic is on the screen.....your new attorney.


----------



## bank runner

Scarlet Tanager


----------



## bank runner

Northern Oriole


----------



## bank runner

View attachment 306349
View attachment 306351
View attachment 306349
View attachment 306351


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Trumpeter Swan


----------



## MichRN84

April of this year. 15 minutes into the hunt


----------



## bank runner

Cape May Warbler


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Rose Breasted Grosbeak


----------



## bank runner

Great Egret


----------



## bank runner

Snowy Egret


----------



## bank runner

Red Breasted Nuthatch


----------



## bank runner

Trash Panda


----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> Great Egret
> View attachment 306467





bank runner said:


> Snowy Egret
> View attachment 306469
> View attachment 306473
> View attachment 306475





bank runner said:


> Red Breasted Nuthatch
> View attachment 306485





bank runner said:


> Trash Panda
> View attachment 306487
> View attachment 306489
> View attachment 306491


dang, im running out of likes, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bobk

Ticks suck.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Red Shouldered Hawk on the nest feeding chick a baby painted turtle and the mate flew in with a snake


----------



## hailtothethief




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 306585
> 
> Ticks suck.


Were those on a SNAKE?????


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Were those on a SNAKE?????


Yep


----------



## bobk

I know it’s a crappy picture with my phone but thought I’d post it anyway. It’s the old saying..I guess you had to be there. The moon was an awesome bright orange and we were sitting on the deck relaxing with a cocktail. Listening to some Petty after a long hot day outside. What a nice evening.


----------



## fastwater

^^^And those are the times that makes me say that it would be nearly impossible for me to move back to town.


----------



## bobk

Absolutely!


----------



## ress

The pup got neutered last week and wanted no part of the dreaded cone of shame so i had to take him to the vet yesterday for an infection from licking himself. They suggested getting a blow up kind that allows the dog full vision but keeps them from licking himself.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

Canine flotation device


----------



## OSUdaddy

Why there were so many great circus performers in the early 1900's..............


----------



## Saugeyefisher

learning to hunt bugs and fly


----------



## bank runner

Map Turtle


----------



## bank runner




----------



## scioto_alex

I had a job at Ohio Dominican (College then, University now) which is along Alum Creek. 

Turtles would sun-bask on logs over the creek. But they were extremely wary and if they saw me approach from any distance they would bail into the creek.

But, it wasn't that simple. They were on their bellies ("high-centered" in 4x4 terms) so when they wanted to bail out they started by flailing their legs around in the air trying to get a grip on the log so they could push themselves off. It was a funny sight.


----------



## sherman51

we were in Florida some yrs back in feb. we took the boat out on the river. and just went for a cruise. going up the river we saw gators and turtles on these fall down trees. it was neat seeing all these creatures laying out sunning themselves.

another yr we went boating and went out in the glades. we seen all kinds of gators. then we seen this huge one laying on the bank. I pulled up close to the bank and the gator just stayed there and we started to harass the gator. we were harassing the gator. we were about 6' from the bank. we were standing on the side facing the gator. we were about eye level with the gator. the gator had all it could stand. the gator lunged forward. it looked like it was coming with us in the boat. my little sister was leaning over the gunnel when the gator made the fast lunge. well it scared the crap out of my sister, and she made a lunge to the other side of the boat. she almost went over the side. well when the gator got to the end of the bank it jumped and dropped down in the water. I watched it go under the boat on my fish finder. I joked with my sister if she had went over the side she would of been the gators free lunch.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> we were in Florida some yrs back in feb. we took the boat out on the river. and just went for a cruise. going up the river we saw gators and turtles on these fall down trees. it was neat seeing all these creatures laying out sunning themselves.
> 
> another yr we went boating and went out in the glades. we seen all kinds of gators. then we seen this huge one laying on the bank. I pulled up close to the bank and the gator just stayed there and we started to harass the gator. we were harassing the gator. we were about 6' from the bank. we were standing on the side facing the gator. we were about eye level with the gator. the gator had all it could stand. the gator lunged forward. it looked like it was coming with us in the boat. my little sister was leaning over the gunnel when the gator made the fast lunge. well it scared the crap out of my sister, and she made a lunge to the other side of the boat. she almost went over the side. well when the gator got to the end of the bank it jumped and dropped down in the water. I watched it go under the boat on my fish finder. I joked with my sister if she had went over the side she would of been the gators free lunch.
> sherman


HEY BILLY BOB hold my beer and watch this


----------



## DH56

Smith and Wesson 500 Mag. You would think this gun would have substantial recoil but surprisingly it wasn’t bad at all.


----------



## bobk

Sitka Alaska Totem Pole National Park.


----------



## Matt63




----------



## scioto_alex

Once when I was a kid, a neighbor kid had a bicycle, basic Schwinn, that had been modified with long chopper forks. I could not get the hang of steering it.


----------



## bobk

Fortress of the bears in Sitka


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> View attachment 307049
> View attachment 307051
> View attachment 307055
> 
> Fortress of the bears in Sitka


nice looking bear. the close's i've ever come to bears was at black house trails when we found some huge tracks but didnt see the bear.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I saw some video of a park where people could go watch bears fishing for salmon. There was no enclosure or barrier. Their practice was, the humans stayed on a gravel pad and the bears always knew where they were. In effect, the humans were the ones being confined.


----------



## ress

We did that with our Huffy's back then. Forks were hollow and we beat one into the other.


----------



## slipsinker

DH56 said:


> View attachment 306905
> 
> View attachment 306903
> 
> 
> Smith and Wesson 500 Mag. You would think this gun would have substantial recoil but surprisingly it wasn’t bad at all.


probably due to the muzzle brake


----------



## sherman51

was on the wrong subject. don't want to post this.
sherman


----------



## Doboy

FIRST EVER,,,,,,,,,, Back-Up-Alarm!!! ;>)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Doboy said:


> FIRST EVER,,,,,,,,,, Back-Up-Alarm!!! ;>)
> 
> 
> View attachment 307093


Lmfao.. beer all over my phone


----------



## Doboy

I got rid of my sheep,,,,,,,, look who's taken up residence! 

























So far, they haven't killed the hog, OR the possum,,,,, but they got 2 squirrels, a goose, 3 rabbits, some munks & a mole!
There use to be 5,,,, now there's only 4.
One of their brothers got wacked on the street,,,, 5 hrs later, they were EATING HIM TOO!
I should show ALL of my DEAD ANIMAL ;.)pics to some PETA folks!
I wonder who's side they would be on!?








They even like BANANAS!


















I put my dead minnows, & FISH GUTS inside of those tires.
They now know where to find DINNER!


----------



## Doboy

lol,,,,,
& SOMETIMES, I like to change topics,,,,, enjoy ;>)


----------



## CoonDawg92

Doboy said:


> I put my dead minnows, & FISH GUTS inside of those tires.
> They now know where to find DINNER!


That's pretty nasty, man.


----------



## ress

Lordy!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Doboy said:


> lol,,,,,
> & SOMETIMES, I like to change topics,,,,, enjoy ;>)
> 
> View attachment 307109


A red fox ????


----------



## DH56

slipsinker said:


> probably due to the muzzle brake


Yes sir, you are correct- My 44 Mag felt recoil is more evident as well without it. The Muzzle Brake did reduce the recoil, and it reduced it enough to the point was less then the 44 Mag(IMO). I have them on a few others in big calibers and the benefit is there. My Marlin 444 with High performance rounds is another story and same with a few large caliber magnum rounds.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> nice looking bear. the close's i've ever come to bears was at black house trails when we found some huge tracks but didnt see the bear.
> sherman


These brown bear were in a well fenced area. It’s a rehab center for injured brown bear that got too close to town. Much better to put them in the center than shoot them.

When we climbed Mt Roberts in Juneau we had a black bear about 50 yrds from us that was rather interesting.


----------



## OSUdaddy

Anyone remember the bears kept in a caged display at the top of the hill at the old Cascade Park in Elyria?


----------



## bobk

I remember polar bears in Lexington where I grew up.


----------



## meisjedog

OSUdaddy said:


> Anyone remember the bears kept in a caged display at the top of the hill at the old Cascade Park in Elyria?


Yes, I am from Elyria. People would often feed them cigarette butts and they were quite willing to eat - quite sad. I lived not too far downstream from that U.S. Steel Superfund site, would eat smallies, crayfish by the dozens, bullhead... no tumors yet(knock on wood).


----------



## sherman51

Doboy said:


> FIRST EVER,,,,,,,,,, Back-Up-Alarm!!! ;>)
> 
> 
> View attachment 307093


can you perceive the size of tenderloin you could get off that hog.
sherman


----------



## miked913

Brooks falls in in the Katmai National Park, Alaska. No fences just a wooden viewing platform and 100 bears in about a 1 1/2 mile stretch of river
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Doboy said:


> lol,,,,,
> & SOMETIMES, I like to change topics,,,,, enjoy ;>)
> 
> View attachment 307109


you need to be on the timbo thread. its all about hijacking the thread.
sherman


----------



## Doboy

Saugeye Tom said:


> A red fox ????



lol,,,, EXACTLY!
What I was going for. ;>)
You win





sherman51 said:


> can you perceive the size of tenderloin you could get off that hog.
> sherman


I thought for sure that someone would mention the FANTASTIC 'OYSTERS' that could be had!!!
lmbo,,,,,,


----------



## scioto_alex

Hocking Hills? Nope.










That's Hayden Run, tributary to the Scioto, between Columbus and Dublin. The waterfall is in the background, doesn't really show up in that shot.

The rules have changed there. Now you have to stay on a boardwalk that was built after that pic was taken. Now you can't get a pic of that area looking natural without the boardwalk in it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Doboy said:


> lol,,,, EXACTLY!
> What I was going for. ;>)
> You win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure that someone would mention the FANTASTIC 'OYSTERS' that could be had!!!
> lmbo,,,,,,


great minds think alike


----------



## bobk




----------



## russelld

Bobk there’s been some very good pictures on this thread but that my favorite


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> View attachment 307373


good red white and blue. its great that there is still people that honors our flag that doesn't want to burn it to make a point. i'm proud to have one hanging on the back of our patio.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Let her fly...the bigger,the better:
https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article230642404.html


----------



## All Thumbs

fastwater said:


> Let her fly...the bigger,the better:
> https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article230642404.html


our gander rv flies that same flag here in dayton ohio - it is a sight to see


----------



## Matt63

All Thumbs said:


> our gander rv flies that same flag here in dayton ohio - it is a sight to see


I think there's one in Rossford by bass pro that has the same one.
LET IT FLY


----------



## slimdaddy45

Don't let your screwdriver slip when tuning your outboard it hurts that flywheel will eat you up lol


----------



## slimdaddy45

My visitor one night on the boat


----------



## meisjedog




----------



## meisjedog




----------



## bank runner

Common Gallinule AKA Moorhen


----------



## scioto_alex

Actually, a respectful burning is the proper disposal of an old flag.


----------



## sherman51

slimdaddy45 said:


> Don't let your screwdriver slip when tuning your outboard it hurts that flywheel will eat you up lol
> View attachment 307489


don't let your finger hit the blade on a table saw when reaching over the blade to get the board that was just cut. mine didnt look as bad as yours. but it took the very end of my thumb off. it grew back but left a knot on the end of my thumb.
sherman


----------



## dcool

its a post anything picture, so why comment if you don't have a picture?


----------



## Shad Rap

dcool said:


> its a post anything picture, so why comment if you don't have a picture?


Maybe you just commented without a picture...


----------



## chadwimc

My wife at her first book signing. Not much action, but she has to start somewheres...


----------



## sherman51

dcool said:


> its a post anything picture, so why comment if you don't have a picture?


I don't always have my camera with me when bad things happen.

if you don't like posts without pictures maybe you should just skip this thread. actually this happens to be a fishing and hunting forum. so your post was just another post with nothing to say. posts have been made that don't have anything about hunting and fishing. the time you spent calling me out you could have posted something good on another subject. its guys like you that gets the thread closed.

I was taught if I didnt have something good to say about something then don't say anything.
sherman


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## ress

Although i didn't serve in the military my heart hurts for those that lost their lives. God bless America.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Although i didn't serve in the military my heart hurts for those that lost their lives. God bless America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


we should never forget the fallen and all the people that was pow's when we pulled out of nam. I may be wrong but I just never believed all of them was released. it doesn't matter if we served or not. we should be proud to be American.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

oops... N2 might be a bit high, but it'll come down on it's own..


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Told our boys we were headed to pick up doughnuts for breakfast. Surprised them by coming home with a new puppy for them


----------



## sherman51

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Told our boys we were headed to pick up doughnuts for breakfast. Surprised them by coming home with a new puppy for them
> View attachment 307807


did you name the dog doughnut??? that would be an awesome dog name.
sherman


----------



## DH56

Today we remember all of those that that died that are close to us and those that have died for our country.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

sherman51 said:


> did you name the dog doughnut??? that would be an awesome dog name.
> sherman


No, we opted for Piper.
Our last one was named Rapala, wife wasnt going for another fishing name


----------



## chadwimc

Another book signing for my wife's first published book. Lotas action and several books sold this time. She is tickled pink. I am very proud.


----------



## bobk

The calm before the storm last night.


----------



## scioto_alex

turkey vulture vs. squirrel - on the sidewalk in front of my house.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> View attachment 307969
> 
> 
> The calm before the storm last night.


the tornados are sure to be respected.



scioto_alex said:


> turkey vulture vs. squirrel - on the sidewalk in front of my house.
> 
> View attachment 307981


looks like the Vulture won the battle. now who said they don't like fresh meat?
sherman


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## sherman51

Blue Pike said:


> View attachment 308097


I love the way it looks like 2 birds. and they are majestic when they are inflight.
sherman


----------



## ress

COOL !!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Blue Pike said:


> View attachment 308097


Did you take this pic? Pretty amazing picture either way,or painting? Thanks for showing.


----------



## Shad Rap

Saugeyefisher said:


> Did you take this pic? Pretty amazing picture either way,or painting? Thanks for showing.


No, it was on the internet...it's an actual picture...seen this on yahoo (or some other site) the other day.


----------



## Blue Pike

Picked off the www


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## bank runner




----------



## sherman51

OSUdaddy said:


>


i've got one at home that looks just like that but mine doesn't have anything on it.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

The Scioto in downtown Columbus - that parkland in the foreground is new.


----------



## Matt63




----------



## ress

I googled this pic and looks like a musky? Local up ground reservoir.






























Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

ress said:


> I googled this pic and looks like a musky? Local up ground reservoir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Looks like a log perch...those are usually in streams though...


----------



## sherman51

Matt63 said:


> View attachment 308489


where's my boat? i've just got to save those helpless girls.
sherman


----------



## bank runner

I agree looks like a Logperch Darter


----------



## ress

Thanks. Must have been dumped from a minnow bucket or pumped in out of the muddy blanchard river.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Six Spotted Tigerbeetle


----------



## scioto_alex

A B-17, named Fuddy Duddy, visiting Don Scott Field in Columbus 

That's a G with the chin turret.







. 

I was watching a video about these, when they were designed in the 1930s they could do 300+ mph which was faster than any fighter of the day.


----------



## jcrevard

Greta the Mad Bomber!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Calico Pennant


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Unicorn Clubtail


----------



## ezbite

that just became my background photo


----------



## bank runner

Five Lined Skinks


----------



## Snakecharmer

One of my favorite flowers...


----------



## ezbite

roast chicken..


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I think Sherm broke the thread.....See if we can get to 20,000


20,000 coming up about this time of yr.



ezbite said:


> View attachment 308769
> 
> 
> roast chicken..


I thought chicken was the great white snapping turtle on the half shell.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Blueberlls at Three Creeks Park, southeast Columbus area, April 2015.










I can't figure out how it came to be that three streams converge like that. Near where that pic was taken, you can stand on the bank and look up three different streams. It's like a triple fork.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Showy Lady Slippers


----------



## scioto_alex

This was a practice fire in Dublin, in 2004.

This was a big old farmhouse. They had already burned the barn a week earlier.

Once I was talking to a firefighter and he scoffed at how movies depict a fire in a structure. He says they show a lit, clear space with little flames here and there. In reality it's dark and smoky and you can hardly see a thing. So to simulate that, they boarded up the windows to make it dark inside.

Different local fire companies (townships, etc.) took turns at extinguishing fires set in the house. They went in with hoses and practiced with ladders, in full gear.










You could see steam puffing out of the house as they extinguished the fires.


















Trying to figure out how to control the pumper while blowing fire supressant across the road and frightening the wealthy locals










Finally they let the whole thing go. I had more pics from later in the fire but they're missing from the folder and I don't have them on any of my image backup discs.


----------



## meisjedog

Clearly, I have slayed a slab! I want to declare, "I win" however, it appears to be a foul hook!

I need a fish I.D. though as I cannot determine if it is a Big EYe(endangered) or another type of shiner. The eye does not seem quite big enough, but the mouth is a close match. See the second photo for closeup.

















The details become clear, including my precision hookset that presents a single scale on the tip of the hook a mere 16th" in size or less. My setup and stripping finger are so sensitive that either I have the ability to perfectly skewer a minnow, or I was randomly ripping this popper through fast current and got lucky!

Someone will inevitably ask, "why didn't you hook it through the nose and keep fishing it?" After six hours of wading through ankle breakers, mud, mosquitos from hell, etc. and six nice fish, this was my last cast.

I am interested to know what it is though, any thoughts??? If it is an endangered Bigeye R.I.P. little buddy, there are many more here and according to the DNR, they are not in this flow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

meisjedog said:


> Clearly, I have slayed a slab! I want to declare, "I win" however, it appears to be a foul hook!
> 
> I need a fish I.D. though as I cannot determine if it is a Big EYe(endangered) or another type of shiner. The eye does not seem quite big enough, but the mouth is a close match. See the second photo for closeup.
> View attachment 309529
> 
> 
> View attachment 309531
> 
> The details become clear, including my precision hookset that presents a single scale on the tip of the hook a mere 16th" in size or less. My setup and stripping finger are so sensitive that either I have the ability to perfectly skewer a minnow, or I was randomly ripping this popper through fast current and got lucky!
> 
> Someone will inevitably ask, "why didn't you hook it through the nose and keep fishing it?" After six hours of wading through ankle breakers, mud, mosquitos from hell, etc. and six nice fish, this was my last cast.
> 
> I am interested to know what it is though, any thoughts??? If it is an endangered Bigeye R.I.P. little buddy, there are many more here and according to the DNR, they are not in this flow.


Omg. A highly endangered killifish...I do believe it is a shiner...emerald maybe


----------



## Saugeye Tom

View attachment 309885


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Leopard moth in my office


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 309887
> View attachment 309883
> View attachment 309883
> View attachment 309885
> View attachment 309887


that one is beautiful. I have seem some nice ones over the yrs.
sherman


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> Leopard moth in my office


Silence of the Lambs! Beware of co-workers!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

polebender said:


> Silence of the Lambs! Beware of co-workers!


Lmao not IS A DEATHS HEAD


----------



## Matt63

Blue lobster they say 1 of 2 million are blue


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Matt63 said:


> View attachment 310351
> 
> Blue lobster they say 1 of 2 million are blue


Lmao. Food die.....


----------



## Matt63

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. Food die.....


U don't believe? Look it up not the first one I've seen.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Matt63 said:


> U don't believe? Look it up not the first one I've seen.


Just playing. I saw one in maine 20 years ago


----------



## Matt63

Gotcha


----------



## sherman51

Matt63 said:


> View attachment 310351
> 
> Blue lobster they say 1 of 2 million are blue


i've never tried lobster but that one has the blues, LOL. not sure what I would have done with a blue one.
sherman


----------



## Matt63




----------



## Matt63

sherman51 said:


> i've never tried lobster but that one has the blues, LOL. not sure what I would have done with a blue one.
> sherman


Never tried lobster don't know what your missing.


----------



## meisjedog

New Years Eve, Maui 2018
My wife took this on her cell phone.


----------



## scioto_alex

Anunciation Greek Festival, 2013, lambs roasting on rotating spits










Souvlaki










Ah to sit in the evening sun and sip Metaxa


----------



## sherman51

Matt63 said:


> View attachment 310367


them tires just make her a** look good!



Matt63 said:


> Never tried lobster don't know what your missing.


i've been going to go to red lobster but texas roadhouse is just across the street. and I love going to something I know is going to be good. maybe I could go to the road house and get bread and onion and take it to red lobster.
sherman


----------



## hailtothethief




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bank runner

Pondhawk


----------



## bank runner

Gray Treefrog


----------



## icebucketjohn

Internationally acclaimed photographer Geert Weggen specializes in photographing Red squirrels. His images of the adorable little critters and their antics have been published worldwide in newspapers, books, calendars and magazines.

https://brightvibes.com/1130/en/pho...ears-here-are-30-of-his-best-and-cutest-shots


----------



## Lil' Rob

icebucketjohn said:


> Internationally acclaimed photographer Geert Weggen specializes in photographing Red squirrels. His images of the adorable little critters and their antics have been published worldwide in newspapers, books, calendars and magazines.
> 
> https://brightvibes.com/1130/en/pho...ears-here-are-30-of-his-best-and-cutest-shots


Cool pix!


----------



## DH56




----------



## ress

I read this in todays paper. The courier.com. jim abrams is a retired wildlife officer supervisor.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 311561
> View attachment 311563


Filet mignon....corn on the cob, fried red taters and onions.....left the shrooms and onions in the pit... forgot I cooked em


----------



## scioto_alex

Not sure if I've posted pics from this place.

Here on the west side of Columbus there was a large Civil War camp named Camp Chase. It was a POW camp like Andersonville down south. Most of it became Westgate Park but the cemetery remains. 

It's like a miniature version of Arlington Cemetery, but it's all Confederate soldiers, with their names and units but no birth or death dates.


----------



## ress

Wow! Didn't know that

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Not sure if I've posted pics from this place.
> 
> Here on the west side of Columbus there was a large Civil War camp named Camp Chase. It was a POW camp like Andersonville down south. Most of it became Westgate Park but the cemetery remains.
> 
> It's like a miniature version of Arlington Cemetery, but it's all Confederate soldiers, with their names and units but no birth or death dates.
> 
> View attachment 311611
> 
> 
> View attachment 311613


there was way to many graves from that war. on both sides of the war. another bloody war was the Korean war. check the deaths from that war.
sherman


----------



## Lil' Rob




----------



## meisjedog

Hit some feeder creeks in S.E. Ohio today. The drive home was not much fun! The wind was so hard it shredded my wiper blades! These creeks might clear up by late August at this rate.


----------



## ress

Lil' Rob said:


> View attachment 311847


What is that LiL'?


----------



## Matt63

ress said:


> What is that LiL'?


Pickled egg's would be my guess but there not egg shaped lol


----------



## Lil' Rob

ress said:


> What is that LiL'?


Whole strawberries. First time doing them...I've read they'll lose their color.


----------



## bank runner

Killdeer


----------



## bustedrod

View attachment 311913
View attachment 311899


----------



## FSHNERIE




----------



## 3 dog Ed




----------



## 3 dog Ed

Found this rock while fishing and added it to the collection. Is it petrified wood or something else?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

3 dog Ed said:


> View attachment 312025
> View attachment 312025
> View attachment 312027
> View attachment 312029
> View attachment 312025
> View attachment 312027
> View attachment 312029
> View attachment 312025
> View attachment 312027
> View attachment 312029


wth


----------



## CoonDawg92




----------



## chadwimc

My bride and myself at the Sky Wheel on Cincinnati's river front. Pretty neat ride for a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## sherman51

chadwimc said:


> My bride and myself at the Sky Wheel on Cincinnati's river front. Pretty neat ride for a Sunday afternoon.
> View attachment 312085
> View attachment 312087
> View attachment 312089
> View attachment 312091


let me congratulate you guys.
sherman


----------



## slimdaddy45

I sure do miss driving the big trucks this is the last one I drove delivering fuel she was brand new here had about 400 miles on it


----------



## MagicMarker

slimdaddy45 said:


> I sure do miss driving the big trucks this is the last one I drove delivering fuel she was brand new here had about 400 miles on it


This is my 35th year and hoping to retire in Feb I've had enough fun at it


----------



## chadwimc

sherman51 said:


> let me congratulate you guys.
> sherman


Thanks. We been at it for a while now. She'll always be my bride, tho'...


----------



## scioto_alex

Here are some old pictures around the Scioto in downtown Columbus. These are from the library's collection.

The confluence of the Olentangy and Scioto, 1909. There's a restaurant on that site now.










The east bank, 1888, looking south from the Broad Street bridge. That riverbank is absolutely desolate; there isn't even a bush or weed growing on it. Looks like people just dumped their trash down the bank. The Scioto Mile is there today.










More east bank










The east bank, 1933, seen from approximately where the veterans memorial is now. The whole thing is a concrete ramp like below Greenlawn. What a death trap. I remember some of that on the west bank, too. And what's up with the LeVeque tower blowing smoke like that?


----------



## chadwimc

Yeah... People don't seem to realize how far America has come in terms of stewardship of natural resources. If those tree huggers only knew...


----------



## bank runner

Unicorn Clubtail


----------



## slimdaddy45

MagicMarker said:


> This is my 35th year and hoping to retire in Feb I've had enough fun at it


I was in the seat for 38 yrs till it took a toll on my back had to have back surgery and the Dr's disabled me in 2015 maybe I got out in time so many rules & regs now


----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> Unicorn Clubtail
> View attachment 312225
> View attachment 312227


 those are beautiful.
sherman


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Matt63

Someone posted on the net look like maybe miller ferry


----------



## Matt63

Pretty cool


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## scioto_alex

ST, what is that? It looks like spent brewer's malt.


----------



## Shad Rap

scioto_alex said:


> ST, what is that? It looks like spent brewer's malt.


Looks like mayflies.


----------



## bajuski

ress said:


> Nice little air show at findlay airport yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Love the B25


----------



## scioto_alex

From my neighborhood's 4th of July parade,
an AMC Rebel with a 390


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 312257


We have a winner


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> We have a winner


nobody wins with all those bugs.

a few yrs ago we made a trip to the western basin. we docked at meinke marine and got a dock on the east side of meinke west. we parked the motorhome next to the dock. we went out fishing and came back in at the end of the day. our motorhome was gone and in its place was a bug motorhome. the old motorhome was completely covered there wasnt a 1/4" of it that wasnt covered. it looked like something from twilight zone. didnt get any pictures but I will have a picture of it in my mind the rest of my life.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Nothing like that in Columbus.

Haven't they shown up on the Cleveland weather radar? And haven't swarms of them messed up baseball games?


----------



## Shad Rap

scioto_alex said:


> Nothing like that in Columbus.
> 
> Haven't they shown up on the Cleveland weather radar? And haven't swarms of them messed up baseball games?


Yes and yes.


----------



## ress

There are clouds and clouds of them now. Some clouds sway with the wind. In laws have boats in PC and now is not a time to spend the night on the boat. I've smeared them all over my shorts just trying to sit down before. Store fronts use shovels to clear them before opening for the day. They are a good sign for the health of the lake.


----------



## Shad Rap

ress said:


> There are clouds and clouds of them now. Some clouds sway with the wind. In laws have boats in PC and now is not a time to spend the night on the boat. I've smeared them all over my shorts just trying to sit down before. Store fronts use shovels to clear them before opening for the day. They are a good sign for the health of the lake.


Couldn't they start covering some with chocolate and selling them or something??..they do grasshoppers...could be a hit...


----------



## ress

Their turn to mush when you touch them. They die and dry fast. Everyone needs to see it once!


----------



## Matt63

ress said:


> Their turn to mush when you touch them. They die and dry fast. Everyone needs to see it once!


And they stink awful bad


----------



## mike oehme

We saved this little guy during my son's Eagle Scout Project for our church.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Their turn to mush when you touch them. They die and dry fast. Everyone needs to see it once!


A group of us got caught in them at Erie at 
night on motorcycles a few years back. Was really crazy having to stop every 500-1000yds and wipe of our goggles off. The next morning was insane trying to get them off the bikes. They were literally packed solid into the engine cooling fins. Just got the worse off. Spent about a month getting them totally cleaned off.


----------



## scioto_alex

> A group of us got caught in them at Erie at
> night on motorcycles


That's one of the funniest posts I've seen on OGF.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> A group of us got caught in them at Erie at
> night on motorcycles a few years back. Was really crazy having to stop every 500-1000yds and wipe of our goggles off. The next morning was insane trying to get them off the bikes. They were literally packed solid into the engine cooling fins. Just got the worse off. Spent about a month getting them totally cleaned off.


you should have opened your mouth, LOL. couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, LOL. that is funny though. we were running trot lines at dale hollow one night. my sister cooked on a open fire for us. the bugs were so bad I know we ate 2 lbs of bugs each with our meal, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Fourth of July parade, Lincoln Village, Prairie Township, Franklin County. They close a few blocks of Broad Street (Rt. 40).

They form up on the street in front of my house. The whole thing is like a big block party. I should have set up a lemonade stand.










I took my hat off for the honor guards. They thanked me.









Brass in the sun.



























Life on the West Side is a bit ... different.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *you should have opened your mouth, LOL. couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, LOL*. that is funny though. we were running trot lines at dale hollow one night. my sister cooked on a open fire for us. the bugs were so bad I know we ate 2 lbs of bugs each with our meal, LOL.
> sherman


I refuse to like this post!


----------



## Slatebar

My boat covered in them a couple years ago..







That was the first time I had ever seen them..


----------



## ress

You guys notice these post are out of order too?


----------



## Slatebar

scioto_alex said:


> Not sure if I've posted pics from this place.
> 
> Here on the west side of Columbus there was a large Civil War camp named Camp Chase. It was a POW camp like Andersonville down south. Most of it became Westgate Park but the cemetery remains.
> 
> It's like a miniature version of Arlington Cemetery, but it's all Confederate soldiers, with their names and units but no birth or death dates.
> 
> View attachment 311611
> Abraham Hensley, my Great-Great Grandfather was buried there,,, for less than a day,, He was taken prisoner of war at a battle in Va./W.Va and taken to Camp Chase where he died. He and a few other prisoners was buried there and that night grave robbers stole the bodies and took them to a medical school at or near Cincinnati. His body was never recovered. It was later found out that one of the fine doctors/city commissioners was ring leader for supplying bodies for several medical schools. He was never prosecuted.. At the same time, Abrahams son in law (my Great Grandfather) was a POW in Libby Confederate Prison in Richmond Va.
> 
> View attachment 311613


----------



## Matt63

ress said:


> You guys notice these post are out of order too?


Yes since yesterday when someone said their conversations were missing.Kgee said they were trying to figure out what happened. I got 5 or 6 notifications from old posts I was watching but no new posts?


----------



## ress

12%









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Early post op on arterial bypass surgery. Look much better now ( it had too). Goes from wrist to elbow....
View attachment 312465


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Early post op on arterial bypass surgery. Look much better now ( it had too). Goes from wrist to elbow....
> View attachment 312465


man, that looks bad. you are the only person I know that had the vein taken from the arm. what does the chest look like? yeah they used glue on my chest and it looks pretty good. no big staple or stitch marks.
sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

Found this coffee cup at a garage sale other day and gave it to a buddy of mine. Fits his attitude perfectly


----------



## SICKOFIT

sherman51 said:


> man, that looks bad. you are the only person I know that had the vein taken from the arm. what does the chest look like? yeah they used glue on my chest and it looks pretty good. no big staple or stitch marks.
> sherman


They used glue on my chest also & it looks pretty good too. Took the vein out of my leg for my surgery. Never heard of taking on from an arm. Hope you are doing well


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't understand how they can remove a vein but the circulation in that limb still works.

They can grow "meat" in labs these days, how long until they can grow blood vessels instead of burgers?


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I don't understand how they can remove a vein but the circulation in that limb still works.
> 
> They can grow "meat" in labs these days, how long until they can grow blood vessels instead of burgers?


they don't remove the arteries just a vein. we have the small veins in our legs go bad and we never miss them. you have 2 deep larger veins in your legs. one is the main return with small valves in it to help keep the blood flowing one way. the other vein is the one used for your heart arteries.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I don't understand how they can remove a vein but the circulation in that limb still works.
> 
> They can grow "meat" in labs these days, how long until they can grow blood vessels instead of burgers?


Most people have two arteries in their arms. I have one now.. The surgeon said arteries last lnger in by-passes than veins. Who knows. Gotta trust them...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Most people have two arteries in their arms. I have one now.. The surgeon said arteries last lnger in by-appses than veins. Who knows. Gotta trust them...


it sounds like something new they've started. if not for technology a lot of us would be dead. the valve they just put in my heart is a new model. my blood don't have to be as thin as on the older models. something new every day. just maybe some day they'll come up with a better way than stints and bypass surgery. or maybe at least grow new arteries in the lad from the people needing them so they don't have reject problems.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap

Snakecharmer said:


> Most people have two arteries in their arms. I have one now.. The surgeon said arteries last lnger in by-appses than veins. Who knows. Gotta trust them...


Unless it's Dr. Husel...


----------



## bank runner

Halloween Pennant


----------



## bank runner

Dickcissel


----------



## bank runner

Black-Shouldred Spinylegs


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Pooch




----------



## Matt63




----------



## bank runner

Canvasback


----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> Canvasback
> View attachment 314571


how do you ever get any fishing done? with all the great pictures you take it couldn't leave much time for fishing. or do you have your camera mounted to your rod? LOL. keep posting all the great pictures. I really enjoy seeing them.
sherman


----------



## jcrevard

Not sure how many Puddle of Mudd fans there is in here but we saw them about a month ago at the The Machine Shop in Flint MI, awesome concert. It's a small venue, which is really cool for fan interaction. The lead singer cleaned his act up and been sober for a year plus and he and the band rocked it out 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Green Heron


----------



## bank runner

sherman51 said:


> how do you ever get any fishing done? with all the great pictures you take it couldn't leave much time for fishing. or do you have your camera mounted to your rod? LOL. keep posting all the great pictures. I really enjoy seeing them.
> sherman


 My camera is with me 95% of the time people ask me all the time how do you find all the critters that I photograph answer I go looking for them I'm just a nature nut. I'm glad you like the pics and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Matt63




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## bank runner

Slaty Skimmer


----------



## bank runner

Flag Tailed Spinyleg


----------



## bank runner

Wood Duck


----------



## miked913

Got my otter mount back today.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Bank Runner I always enjoy coming in this thread and seeing you pictures! They are awesome.


----------



## bank runner

Halloween Pennant


----------



## bank runner

Osprey chick testing its wings


----------



## Magilla

Backyard yellow finch


----------



## bank runner

Arbogast Cicada


----------



## ohiojmj

He's no brain surgeon.


----------



## bank runner

Heddon Tadpolly great Smallie lure


----------



## bank runner

Heddon Sonic


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Seen the tadpolly before but not the Sonic! Pretty neat!


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## bobk




----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 315987
> View attachment 315989
> View attachment 315991


is that one of those powerline saws?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> is that one of those powerline saws?


Yep, pretty cool to watch. No way I’d want that job.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Yep, pretty cool to watch. No way I’d want that job.


I was in a tree stand watching the trail down the middle of the power lines at mosquito years ago, it got daylight and I heard the saws cutting, the helo blades getting closer and got the hell out of there fast.


----------



## bobk

Lol, you and the deer I’m guessing.


----------



## bobk

Looked out the window this morning and momma was showing junior what a dogwood tree taste like. Bad Momma!!I ran them off after I took a picture.


----------



## scioto_alex

Anything, huh? How about the top of Oshay, looking downstream to the Rt. 42 bridge?


----------



## williamonica0214

All Eyes said:


> This is a wood carving done by Andrew Gardner.
> 
> View attachment 211186
> [/QUOTE
> Wow


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## scioto_alex

My weeds


----------



## jcrevard

My latest Facebook marketplace find, 2 years old and still not fully put together. Otter resort, absolutely mammoth, 7ft wide 106" front to back and insulated. $450









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Green Heron


----------



## loweman165

My breakfast every morning in London last month. I think I missed that most of all lol. Although Tank fest 2019 was pretty bad a$$.


----------



## loweman165

What the heck, heres a couple from Tank Fest...


----------



## miked913

Ummm yep because we can...





































Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

miked913 said:


> Ummm yep because we can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Someone please loan them a cooler


----------



## scioto_alex

loweman165 said:


> What the heck, heres a couple from Tank Fest...
> View attachment 317013
> View attachment 317015
> View attachment 317017


I had a job that sometimes took me to military bases, and one was Aberdeen. The long entrance drive has a wide median, and they have tanks from several nations parked in it.

On my way out I parked my beater Escort next to a Grant.










Those driving lights kicked butt BTW.


----------



## Saugeyefisher




----------



## Redheads




----------



## scioto_alex

Sometimes it pays to watch old Bugs Bunny cartoons.


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## Slatebar

These were taken back in the 90's at DMAFB in Tucson Az. Better known as the Boneyard.. I was at one of the Tucson scrapyards one morning and some guys were loading part of a B52 (Actually a 1 of a kind CCV-52) onto a truck and gave me a piece of its skin. I took it and several pictures I had taken before of the plane to a Local artist here and she made this painting for me.. I love aviation and for me these are some sad pictures..


----------



## TrapperSanta




----------



## scioto_alex

My basement door sentry - a little cast-iron lizard I bought in the French Quarter a few years ago. It has been up there for years and no one has ever commented about it.


----------



## FSHNERIE




----------



## bank runner

Wood Duck


----------



## Matt63

I didn't take this pic seen online someone explainin just because a fawn is laying down alone it doesn't need to be rescued.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

What do you see


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> What do you see


A bear getting ready to eat a bird.


----------



## MICK FISH

Some pics of the maiden voyage this past weekend on our new boat. They were so anxious to go the night before they wouldn't get out of the boat!


----------



## fastwater

MICK FISH said:


> Some pics of the maiden voyage this past weekend on our new boat. They were so anxious to go the night before they wouldn't get out of the boat!


Wish I could triple like this one!!!
Making memories to last a lifetime.
That is surely what it's all about.


----------



## flyman01




----------



## scioto_alex

This is a cover for a utility connection box in front of a store. It's supposed to look like stone but I don't think they're fooling anybody.

It looks like the world's smallest climbing wall.


----------



## scioto_alex

Some of you may remember the old Lazarus stores in downtown Columbus. That company folded and the stores stood empty.

One of them was remodeled and turned into government office space. They gutted the center of the building and turned it into a giant atrium. The offices are off to the side. Walking in it is like walking on a city street, except it's under skylights.


----------



## bank runner

American Rubyspot


----------



## bank runner

Great Egret


----------



## Slatebar

bank runner said:


> American Rubyspot
> View attachment 317651


Man, your pictures are fantastic...


----------



## bank runner

Thanks Slatebar


----------



## bobk

Going for a Sunday afternoon ride.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 317737
> Going for a Sunday afternoon ride.


what is that?


----------



## bobk

It’s Josh’s dog. Labradoodle. We are watching him for a week while they are on vacation. Big ole dog . Kinda a problem with the cat. Lol


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> View attachment 317737
> Going for a Sunday afternoon ride.


The food plat in the background looks great. Nice work.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> The food plat in the background looks great. Nice work.


They ate well the other night. Lost all the gladiolas. Darn rodents.


----------



## scioto_alex

bank runner said:


> View attachment 317747


That is a B-52.


----------



## flyman01

So much for that Great Clips coupon, guess my next hair cut is going to be full priced....


----------



## scioto_alex

Good lord man that could have been your Johnson shredded like that. Let's be glad that you can still post.


----------



## ezbite

View attachment 317907

Not a bad payoff for $40


----------



## ezbite

By the way, I think it's my lucky Buffalo Nickel..


----------



## 0utwest

So does this mean were meeting at Monty's again for Breakfast ?


----------



## ezbite

0utwest said:


> So does this mean were meeting at Monty's again for Breakfast ?


Friday 10am works for me, let me know Mike I'm buying


----------



## 0utwest

Good for me see you then !


----------



## sylvan21

View attachment 317921

1400ft. above the New River Gorge looking upstream at Grandview W.V.
Taken Monday.


----------



## ress

We are so small. Great view!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> Friday 10am works for me, let me know Mike I'm buying


We should meet at Taylor's for beers


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> We should meet at Taylor's for beers


Hey if anyone else wants to show at montys Friday at 10am for breakfast you are more than welcome and I'll buy!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> Hey if anyone else wants to show at montys Friday at 10am for breakfast you are more than welcome and I'll buy!!


Where's Monty's?


----------



## miked913

Just west of mosquito lake causeway on SR 88

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Hey if anyone else wants to show at montys Friday at 10am for breakfast you are more than welcome and I'll buy!!


Geez, never bought me breakfast.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> We should meet at Taylor's for beers


Cmon Saugeye Tom It will only be about 4 hour drive for ya or you can have Uncle shermie pic you up .


----------



## SICKOFIT

ezbite said:


> View attachment 317907
> 
> Not a bad payoff for $40


Not a bad coin that you used for the scratch of too


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Blue Pike

View attachment 318127


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Hey if anyone else wants to show at montys Friday at 10am for breakfast you are more than welcome and I'll buy!!


Congratulations on the win!
But...I think I can speak for many of us(including all the deer at bobk's) and say we wish you would take those proceeds and purchase a real steel pistola that you can actually hit what you're shooting at.


----------



## bobk




----------



## MuskyFan




----------



## chaunc

Mouth watering moment.


----------



## jcrevard

Got to fish on the big pond Friday, Lake Michigan outta Pentwater which is just south of Ludington. Great day of fishing. Couple kings were 27lbs, what a battle they were!!!
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

milkweed skeleton


----------



## miked913

A sunrise and sun set from rental house in Olcott, NY. So lucky to have these Great Lakes so close!
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

New deal at the Home Depot ....Buy a bucket, get a kid…


----------



## Matt63




----------



## boat_for_sale

1 more after this one and I can list on Marketplace.


----------



## bobk

Busy day of flying.


----------



## Alaskangiles




----------



## Snakecharmer

Day Moon


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Alaskangiles said:


> View attachment 319465
> View attachment 319467


Nectar of the gods


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nectar of the gods


I always thought that Guinness was the nectar of the God's. Some will agree & a lot will disagree mo doubt


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple pictures from my bike ride Sat


----------



## mas5588

Posted this in the NEO reports forum too, but couldn't pass up posting it here too.

Cuyahoga river this weekend. Guy drove off the road a few hours prior to me finding this...luckily the FD had already come and gone. Heard the driver was OK. 

Kind of surprised me...Honda Accord (I think) is an unusual river find!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Alaskangiles

It’s good to unplug your kids and let them be kids. “Betcha can’t catch one”


----------



## jcrevard

We had a smaller benefit/fundraiser fishing tournament for a local guy who has cancer, raised $1300ish for him. I deep fried a bunch of walleye and grilled a batch of Bacon Wrapped walleye also as appetizers, they turned out just as delicious as always









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cincinnati

Matt63 said:


> View attachment 319347


Or a motorhome.... Take it out of the garage & then spend a day cleaning it back up. 

(How 'bout the t-shirt?)


----------



## c. j. stone

Won't be long Now!l


----------



## c. j. stone

All I want for Christmas is:


----------



## PolkRunKid




----------



## PolkRunKid

Mom ate it all, up only two hous. Her two bambies lounged in grass.


----------



## PolkRunKid

Birds probably cried watching.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## jcrevard

Up in the Yoop, Keweenaw to be exact. Lotta great areas to sight see. Here's a little waterfall we found, hiking to a couple more today









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront

bank runner said:


> Heddon Sonic
> View attachment 315713


I remember buying a bunch of these, Sonars and Cobras for a buck a piece from Consolidated Warehouse on South Avenue in Youngstown in the very early 70s. I'm not sure if I ever used them or whatever happened to them but they sure looked good. lol


----------



## scioto_alex

jcrevard said:


> Up in the Yoop, Keweenaw to be exact. Lotta great areas to sight see. Here's a little waterfall we found, hiking to a couple more today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That waterfall resembles Hayden Falls on the Scioto.










You can't get shots like these any more because they installed a boardwalk, also made it illegal to walk around off the boardwalk.


----------



## Alaskangiles




----------



## SICKOFIT

Alaskangiles said:


> View attachment 320657


Which glacier is that?


----------



## scioto_alex

Playing with the flash in the pepper patch, just for the heck of it. Hard to frame a shot in the dark.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Alaskangiles

SICKOFIT said:


> Which glacier is that?


Holgate out of Seward


----------



## Specgrade




----------



## jcrevard

Lake of the Clouds, western end of the UP in Michigan. Porcupine Mountains. Lotta great views up there is anyone was looking for a trip up that way!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Been years since I've been on the maid of the mist, you forget how amazing the falls are!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

Madison Indiana

It was a major riverboat town on the Ohio, first big town west of Cinci. When the railroads came along, freight began to move by rail on the high ground instead of on the river and the town suffered. So in an effort to get connected with that business, they built this.

Crap, the thumbnail is the wrong image.


----------



## scioto_alex

Back home again in Indiana

One year, I got permission to return to the pepper field south of Indianapolis, a week after the Open Fields event, to glean peppers that were otherwise going to spoil on the plants in frost.

At that time I had a crappy LeSabre that had seen better days. Big trunk, though. Plenty of room for boxes and bags of habaneros.

That's the field in the background. This is on rolling moraine country so the field goes up the slope, then it goes across a bit of a saddle that tends to flood because the soil is a sand/clay mix that does not drain well.










The planting method used plastic sheets; I forget the name of the technique. That's Jim Campbell, who farmed the peppers for his hot sauce business, and opened the field for people to glean at the end of the season.










The plants went in through holes in the plastic, which warmed them and held in moisture. He grew habanero plants that a person could hide behind.

One thing that made me uncomfortable though - he told me that at the end of the season, they would pull up the plastic, along with what was left of the dead plants and spoiled pods, and burn it all. I was never there to see that, but it must have been some extremely nasty smoke.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

2 deer on the sand dune early this morning out at Fairport Litehouse. Erie is just behind them.

Don.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Grand kids during our




























vacation at the Outer Banks.


----------



## scioto_alex

No one is going to beat that post for cuteness. I don't know why I try.


----------



## miked913

Let me try, check out the action with the fish still mid air and the face!























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 321555


Now that is one amazing photo!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob




----------



## Blue Pike

Daveo 76
That picture has been stolen.
It is now my wallpaper.


----------



## Daveo76

Blue Pike said:


> Daveo 76
> That picture has been stolen.
> It is now my wallpaper.


 Great, glad you like it!


----------



## sherman51

Lil' Rob said:


> View attachment 321579
> View attachment 321581


I love the dog picture. man could I tell you a funny story about my next best friend and his water dog.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Keep an eye out for stuff like this being installed. This is one example of stormwater management under the general label of "green streets" where some simple ideas can reduce the amount of street runoff that goes fast (and hot) into the streams.

This is on West Town St. in Columbus, in the heart of downtown and sloping down to the Scioto.










It's a simple approach, catch the water running down the curb and send it into a garden instead of a sewer.

For comparison, here's older thinking, on the same street.There is a storm sewer (which BTW in downtown combines with the sanitary sewers) and there's a tree, but the two aren't connected and the tree gets only the water that goes through those grates.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## scioto_alex

Look up "sidewalk art"


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Today. Prayers from Maria sunflower field.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## ress

Lordy,Lordy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My lil pond is loaded with leopard frogs


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## bwarrenuk




----------



## Saugeye Tom

how many frogs?


----------



## Matt63

I see 3


----------



## russelld

Once she caught some she would not stop


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 321975


that poor tree had a rough life growing up, really.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76

sherman51 said:


> that poor tree had a rough life growing up, really.
> sherman


He probably had. A Twisted Sister


----------



## scioto_alex

I play at making Web pages in plain-text HTML. Part of that is being able to set the colors for text and backgrounds with hexadecimal codes. I can use a "color picker" program that lets me sample any color from any image to get the hex code, then I just put that in the HTML.

For example, in the picture that russelld posted above, the colors on the water go from white, through many shades of blue, to black. It would be easy to build a page all in blue, with almost-black text on an almost-white background - or, the other way around.

But, that's out of fashion in Web design now. These days they put pale blue text on a white background and dang if I can read it.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## PromiseKeeper

Papa's girl and her first fish ever! Caught this afternoon.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Came across an old picture from a September trip out of Ashtabula back in 2013.

Better than a box of chocolate lol.

...East holds pigs!

Don.


----------



## Daveo76

WoW!! Wish my first one was that memorable. Great job!!


----------



## sherman51

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Came across an old picture from a September trip out of Ashtabula back in 2013.
> 
> Better than a box of chocolate lol.
> 
> ...East holds pigs!
> 
> Don.











july 2018 30 fish nothing over 23" but all 5 of us got our limit in 4 3/4 hrs. plus throwbacks. loved it.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

here's a little of az and nm. I went out and picked up a mh.


----------



## scioto_alex

"nicht fur jeden"= not for everyone


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## SICKOFIT

OSUdaddy said:


>


I think I dated her in 1973. She hasn't changed much


----------



## scioto_alex

I just posted this in the central Ohio section. This is on the east side of O'shaughnessy when the water was low in 2010.

You can see how the lake has been at several levels, and the action of waves has sorted the gravel at the various shoreline heights.

(Once you've studied geology, you never leave the lab.)


----------



## ress

Wore him out throwing that rubber bone.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
View attachment 323969
View attachment 323969


----------



## ress

What cha got in the oven?


----------



## Tinknocker1

Beef stew


----------



## ress

Mmmmmmm


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## scioto_alex

This is my desk. Once in a while I clear everything off of it (except the printer) and clean off the dust, etc.

I got it ~1990 from the OSU inventory disposal department, for $50. I don't know how old it is but I found a student financial aid application from 1949 in it. I refinished it and stained it, and replaced the original wooden drawer pulls.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

scioto_alex said:


> This is my desk. Once in a while I clear everything off of it (except the printer) and clean off the dust, etc.
> 
> I got it ~1990 from the OSU inventory disposal department, for $50. I don't know how old it is but I found a student financial aid application from 1949 in it. I refinished it and stained it, and replaced the original wooden drawer pulls.
> 
> View attachment 324091


Looks beautiful! Amazing how things look and hold up when they are built right!


----------



## scioto_alex

I respect old stuff. I've seen enough particle board.


----------



## loweman165

Moved this guy off the road today.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## boatnut




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## sherman51

OSUdaddy said:


>


helmets do save lives.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## bobk




----------



## MagicMarker

Deer camp


----------



## icebucketjohn

Grandnephew







getting Ready for ICE Fishing Season


----------



## Daveo76

Livin' right!


----------



## Slatebar

My office at lunch time.Retired for near 20 years. But sometimes I really miss it.. ..…..


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Meerkat

You can’t make this stuff up! I took this myself this morning. Courtesy of the Australian Nanny State. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447




----------



## miked913

Took this when we were in Alaska fishing on Kodiak, has always been one of my favorite pics! Now there is a world that the rest can't imagine.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUdaddy

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 325705


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## PromiseKeeper

I'll have a limburger and onion sandwich on rye please.


----------



## All Eyes

On the way to Columbus last Saturday.


----------



## bobk

All Eyes said:


> On the way to Columbus last Saturday.
> View attachment 325763


Best view of TOSU smack down on MSU last Saturday I’m thinking.


----------



## meisjedog

A Ninja has been stalking my front garden all summer. Tonight, everything will likely go quiet.


----------



## meisjedog




----------



## meisjedog

Is this guy giving me a look?


----------



## bobk

Frost this morning put me in the mood for chili. Trying a batch in the smoker.


----------



## Daveo76

No Trespassing!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Frost this morning put me in the mood for chili. Trying a batch in the smoker.
> View attachment 325883


Looks good. How did it turn out??


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Looks good. How did it turn out??


It was delicious. Had 3 bowls. I think I’m going to pop.


----------



## ress

Looks great bobk! Did you just pre cook the beef?


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Looks great bobk! Did you just pre cook the beef?


Yes, pre cooked the burger. Smoked it all for 5 hours then.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yesterday I went downtown to get some skyline pics and possibly have the rising full moon in the background. No luck with the moon but I did get some glamour pics.

For anyone who didn't know, the Scioto flows right past the heart of downtown. These shots are from the west bank, looking east at the skyline with the sun at my back.


----------



## sherman51

ANOTHER DERAILER THREAD. just so were clear I borrowed (you got that fw borrowed) the money to buy the wife another car after we found a nice 2008 mercury grand marquis on ebay. for a price we thought was good with a best offer. her old 2001 is getting a little rough with around 160,000 miles on it. so we made a offer and was automatically accepted. then the seller canceled the sale and called me a scammer. the car was relisted and I bought it again. it was canceled again and I was told to stop scamming him. I kept messaging him until he finally messaged me back. the problem was his listing wasnt supposed to have a make offer or a automatic accept. well we did come to an agreement for only 100.00 less than what he wanted. and I was only offering 300.00 less to start with. I go to pa from md to pick up the car tomorrow. I am in md visiting my niece now.
sherman

I thought I was posting this in the derailer thread. can it be moved?


----------



## meisjedog

Mac-o-chee Creek


----------



## meisjedog

But my large terrestrial foam ant does not look like you!


----------



## meisjedog

As soon as the sun went behind the bush yesterday, this guy past out - I thought he was dead for a moment! I thought all snakes swam to the East side of a river and burrowed together with other snakes for the winter? I remember standing in the middle of Darby Creek saw a mad rush of snakes come out of the woods swimming to the tall rocky meander behind me one October years ago. I remember being relieved that they were not coming after me, just trying to get to their winter hole. 

I've got some snake video I'll upload of me on Clear Creek this past spring. I find this tiny island, the perfect place to fish from, but the snakes wanted it, and every time I turned around, there was one swimming at me. Only Northerns, but a lot of them! Island was in the sun, and they wanted it, they won!

This guy below is bird bait unless he gets somewhere warm. Look at his head; he appears to be using that rock as a pillow!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> ANOTHER DERAILER THREAD. just so were clear I borrowed (you got that fw borrowed) the money to buy the wife another car after we found a nice 2008 mercury grand marquis on ebay. for a price we thought was good with a best offer. her old 2001 is getting a little rough with around 160,000 miles on it. so we made a offer and was automatically accepted. then the seller canceled the sale and called me a scammer. the car was relisted and I bought it again. it was canceled again and I was told to stop scamming him. I kept messaging him until he finally messaged me back. the problem was his listing wasnt supposed to have a make offer or a automatic accept. well we did come to an agreement for only 100.00 less than what he wanted. and I was only offering 300.00 less to start with. I go to pa from md to pick up the car tomorrow. I am in md visiting my niece now.
> sherman
> 
> I thought I was posting this in the derailer thread. can it be moved?


dont do it sherm seriously


----------



## Tinknocker1

Uncle Amtrak strikes again lol don't move it we can play around it like a hockey player laying on the ice


----------



## meisjedog

Pulled this out of the Scioto today, about 7 miles south of Cbus - "MAD PONY." It must be an antique because I can find no reference to it on the internets. A swig of what is in that bottle might make you feel like a mad pony, that is for sure!


----------



## Tinknocker1

meisjedog said:


> Pulled this out of the Scioto today, about 7 miles south of Cbus - "MAD PONY." It must be an antique because I can find no reference to it on the internets. A swig of what is in that bottle might make you feel like a mad pony, that is for sure!
> View attachment 325973


Pre Mad Dog 2020


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> dont do it sherm seriously


I bought our last car off ebay about 15 yrs ago and about 150,000 miles ago. its been awesome for us. but it only had 22,000 miles when I bought it in texas. I will road test and check it out before I give him the money. just about any grand i've known about has been good for 200,000 +. but thats if they aren't abused. my wife let other people use her car and they abused it. but its still running good. its just banged up some. but this car will last her the rest of her life. she don't loan her car any more.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I've heard that the crown vics like police cars can show the engine hours on the odometer, I wonder if that's also true for mercury.

It's like toggling between miles and trip miles; the hours are a third toggle.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I've heard that the crown vics like police cars can show the engine hours on the odometer, I wonder if that's also true for mercury.
> 
> It's like toggling between miles and trip miles; the hours are a third toggle.


the merc's i've seen just have a small odometer that resets when you push it except the newer ones. my 06 has the new digital one that switches from miles to metric and from trip to total and resets trip. never seen engine hrs but that could be a cop car option.
sherman


----------



## Blue Pike

Clear Fork


----------



## Saugeye Tom

meisjedog said:


> Pulled this out of the Scioto today, about 7 miles south of Cbus - "MAD PONY." It must be an antique because I can find no reference to it on the internets. A swig of what is in that bottle might make you feel like a mad pony, that is for sure!
> View attachment 325973


Look up almaden pony green bottle


----------



## meisjedog

"Mad Pony" must be the stuff that turned to vinegar - if it wasn't half of the way there already — likely sold as a tonic to cure all ailments, including liver and kidney!

An Almaden Green Pony bottle sells for around $5, but a rare Mad Pony might be worth up to $100, who knows? Quite frankly, I swore off collecting anything but guns, gold, diamonds, and fishing tackle and not necessarily in that order either! Naturally, I'm getting a little heavy on the tackle side. So I left it for some other person to spend $200 in time to find out it is only worth $15.

Thanks, ST


----------



## scioto_alex

Let's go to the coast of the Baltic Sea, at Palanga, Lithuania.

It's a sand dune shore, like around the Great Lakes. You could swear it's Michigan or Wisconsin.



















The water is brakish not as salty as seawater but not fresh either. My father said the level of salt is "just right for soup."

This statue represents an old Pagan myth. Paganism never completely went away in Lithuania; my sister was named for a mermaid and my mother was named for the goddess of love.

This is Egle, whose name translates to a spruce tree. It's a complicated story but the gist of it is she falls in love with the King of Snakes, and her brothers kill him.

Bronze statues get a polished shine where people fondle them, and you can see it in the snake's crown and her, um, little round bumpy things.


----------



## boatnut




----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## chadwimc

My bride with flowers on her cancer free anniversary last week...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

meisjedog said:


> "Mad Pony" must be the stuff that turned to vinegar - if it wasn't half of the way there already — likely sold as a tonic to cure all ailments, including liver and kidney!
> 
> An Almaden Green Pony bottle sells for around $5, but a rare Mad Pony might be worth up to $100, who knows? Quite frankly, I swore off collecting anything but guns, gold, diamonds, and fishing tackle and not necessarily in that order either! Naturally, I'm getting a little heavy on the tackle side. So I left it for some other person to spend $200 in time to find out it is only worth $15.
> 
> Thanks, ST


Welcome m dog


----------



## polebender

Fantastic! chadwimc


----------



## SICKOFIT

chadwimc said:


> My bride with flowers on her cancer free anniversary last week...
> View attachment 326253


Fantastic!!! Congratulations


----------



## scioto_alex

OK this one isn't pretty but it illustrates an issue.

This is alongside a road that goes behind a shopping center. There are trash dumpsters behind the stores, and there is enough wind to blow some of the trash out of the dumpsters. Stuff like this is called urban tumbleweeds.

Then, there is this fence which basically acts as an air filter. There's no telling what may have flown over it, into ...









... a protected "perched wetland" which was under threat of development.

There are more wrinkles to the story. I know the family that wanted to build offices on that wetland. They offered a deal to "mitigate" the loss of that wetland by donating some bottom land along the Olentangy, just north of the Franklin/Delaware county line.

If you know Rt. 315 at that point, I'm referring to where it drops off the moraine at Mount Air and rolls onto that flat bottom land where the Delaware sewage treatment complex sits. This is directly across the Olentangy from the high bluffs of Highbanks Park, with the eagle nests.

On the west side of the road is a luxury condo complex made to look like some English village with lots of stone, and big retention ponds. The fill that was dug out to make those ponds was hauled across 315 and dumped on the bottom land along the river. So the family was offering "riparian habitat" that was actually fill dirt, in exchange for a wetland to be paved.


----------



## Matt63




----------



## meisjedog

No Mans Land


----------



## scioto_alex

Sometimes graffiti can be decent street art. This was under the Rt.40 bridge over Darby Creek.


----------



## meisjedog

Saugeye Tom said:


> Welcome m dog


My wife named it Meisje(May-sha?). It's Dutch for a little girl and was our 70lb lap dog/ Weimaraner for 13 years. She lived in Belgium as an exchange student for a few years with the very rich family that owns the Biscoff cookie company - Imagine the luck!


----------



## meisjedog

Found this Puffball a few weeks back near the Olentangy - surprised it had not been harvested.


----------



## meisjedog

scioto_alex said:


> Sometimes graffiti can be decent street art. This was under the Rt.40 bridge over Darby Creek.


You likely know the spot I took the one above. Now that it has cooled down, I don't have to feel like I need to keep one hand on my peacekeeper if you know what I mean.


----------



## meisjedog

Crazy hatch last night... or UFOS!


----------



## scioto_alex

meisjedog said:


> You likely know the spot I took the one above. Now that it has cooled down, I don't have to feel like I need to keep one hand on my peacekeeper if you know what I mean.
> View attachment 326813


Those look like the old bridge piers that used to carry the rail spur to the sewage plant below Greenlawn. 

I've been down there many times and the graffiti keeps changing, so I like to get pics while it's around. Someone tags, someone paints over it, someone tags. Lather, rinse, repeat.









I never feared for my safety there.


----------



## sherman51

Potomac river cat fish. but the big one got away. had her back to the boat. her head was huge with 4 or 5 hooks in her mouth plus mine. curt reached out and touched the line and it broke like thread.






















by the way this is 3 different fish. caught a bunch of them. but only took a few pictures.
sherman

it has been brought to my attention that 2 of these pictures might be the same fish. for this I am sorry.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> Potomac river cat fish. but the big one got away. had her back to the boat. her head was huge with 4 or 5 hooks in her mouth plus mine. curt reached out and touched the line and it broke like thread.
> View attachment 326863
> View attachment 326865
> View attachment 326867
> 
> by the way this is 3 different fish. caught a bunch of them. but only took a few pictures.
> sherman


Sherman you sure are Livin the Good Life !


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Sherman you sure are Livin the Good Life !


hey buddy I try. I have to plan right. I came down here to visit my favorite niece. her man took me fishing. what can I say?
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

This was an eagle's nest at Highbanks Park in 2004. For those who haven't been there, the park is hardwood forest with deep ravines, leading to a line of bluffs ~100 feet high, overlooking the Olentangy and its floodplain right at the Delaware/Franklin county line.

Just perfect for locating a nest if you prey on fish or little critters on that flat bottom. 











It's a historic site because there's an ancient fort on one bluff. There is an earth embankment with a trench in front of it. Looks like it was made to give defenders the advantage of height. And the site commands the valley below so they had control of the river which was a trade route.


----------



## scioto_alex

This board has strict rules against political content, and I respect that. 

I'm standing on the brakes and the rotors are glowing orange while sparks fly from the pads.

Someone is complaining about being lynched, and I refer you to Strange Fruit as a comparison.

Stop completed.


----------



## miked913

Turned some of last week's doe into trail bologna, I need to be more careful with the tip of the sausage press I have a couple voids here and there, but it tastes pretty darn good!
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## erie mako

Were the men in black here with that flashy thingy again?


----------



## miked913

erie mako said:


> Were the men in black here with that flashy thingy again?


Some cases, like this one it's good, and sometimes things get vaporized because the powers that be just don't agree with you.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63

Got some new bling for my truck today.
GO BUCKS


----------



## Snakecharmer

ALOHA!


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## miked913

Blue Pike said:


> View attachment 327277


The tax on a Starbucks coffee today is 3x what the cost of a coffee was there, then!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> ALOHA!
> View attachment 327243
> 
> View attachment 327245


Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Hope you had a great trip.


Thanks Bob. We had a great time although my driver's license was hiding from the Cleveland airport until if was time to fly Kauai'. Somehow I put it in my loafers that I was wearing through TSA and didn't find it for 3 days...Beautiful scenery of all kinds and good food, friendly people and cold beer.


----------



## bobk

Nice pics. I see the memorial in the background. Did you make it over to it?


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Nice pics. I see the memorial in the background. Did you make it over to it?


Yep..Very humbling place.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Yep..Very humbling place.


Indeed it is. Punchbowl was humbling as well.


----------



## ress

Last Saturday. Louisville vs Clemson.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yesterday and today


----------



## scioto_alex

In the news, Pacific Gas & Electric is shutting off power for fear of their lines starting fires. How does that work?

I saw where someone drove off the road and clipped a utility pole hard enough that it snapped the wires and they hit the ground, live. BZZZZZZZZT










That was a comical scene, anyway. They went on to crash through a fence into a horse pasture.


----------



## ress

Wife and I tagged team the new door install today.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Wife and I tagged team the new door install today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I call BS....From your history, your wife did all the work...


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Tinknocker1

Snakecharmer said:


> I call BS....From your history, your wife did all the work...


and she made 3 gallon of soup and that was all after church !


----------



## ress

Lordy,Lordy,Lordy


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...its a girl!

Don.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## culprit

Spencer Wildlife Area


----------



## sherman51

a little striper in Chesapeake bay area with my niece and her boyfriend.







































































the catching was slow but we had a great time on this custom made boat. the capt even served steamed oysters.


----------



## sherman51

just had to post these.






















it was a beautiful morning going out. the 1st picture is of our 1st mate. and of course the last one is my number 1 niece.


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherm, did you hear anything about "dead zones" in the Chesapeake? Supposedly there are parts where they get algae blooms, then all that dies and rots, and robs the oxygen out of the water.


----------



## scioto_alex

I've pulled this gag for the last few years. The spider decoration comes from Linda's days as a school teacher. The siding on the house is steel, so I zip-tied a wreath magnet to the spider's belly. 










Beginning a few days before trick-or-treat, the spider makes its way across the front of the house. I move it in the dark so nobody sees it being moved. For Beggars Night the spider is at the door, looking down on the visitors.

I answer the door wearing this skull as a necklace. Not sure but I think it's a possum. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## boatnut




----------



## ress

WOW!


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## Matt63




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## scioto_alex

That skull was part of a skeleton that was backed up against a tree. It's like the animal parked itself there.

It is a bit funny to answer the door for trick-or-treat with some real death hanging from my neck.


----------



## doegirl




----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 329111


I would try that. but with no upper teeth i'm just afraid they would pop out faster than they went in. LOL.



doegirl said:


> View attachment 329301


hey the best of luck out there. hope to see the deer on here soon.
sherman


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## mas5588

Saw this little guy trying to eat dinner a couple weeks back.


----------



## scioto_alex

Looks like a Russian military helicopter


----------



## kycreek




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## ress

That's funny!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> That's funny!


yep, I know how he feels, LOL.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

my nieces boyfriend with a legal flounder caught from a charter boat on Chesapeake bay. the capt said it was his 1st legal flounder. and he had been fishing there since 81.








sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Chesapeake - I've been to the Turkey Point Light at the head of the bay. I was the only thing on two feet.

One feature of that lighthouse is, the lower parts of the windows are red glass. That's to serve as a warning; if you are close enough to the lighthouse to see its light through the red, you are at risk of running aground.


----------



## OSUdaddy

Well not a picture but a pretty cool video:

https://twitter.com/SteveStuWill/status/1192590475909140481


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## Smitty82

Friday Night Camp


----------



## SICKOFIT

icebucketjohn said:


>


Wine on the way


----------



## bajuski

Man, I'm glad my wife is finished with her stupid flowers and garden for the year, now she can concentrate on something she is really good at, baking. Her banana creme pie with meringue is the best, just like the ones we bought at the old club car diners when we were younger, much younger...


----------



## bobk

bajuski said:


> View attachment 330037
> View attachment 330039
> Man, I'm glad my wife is finished with her stupid flowers and garden for the year, now she can concentrate on something she is really good at, baking. Her banana creme pie with meringue is the best, just like the ones we bought at the old club car diners when we were younger, much younger...


Dang that looks good. That's my favorite pie and it's hard to find at restaurants.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Lil' Rob

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 330043


Just don't throw it above your head!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## meisjedog

R.I.P. Grumpy Cat


----------



## boatnut




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## jcrevard

Great entertainment, these two trying to get a tiny little mouse out if a piece of 6" drain pipe. They'll go for hours if I let them 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1

Mt Diablo State Park.
Not in Ohio, but it overlooks a special place for me

Thank you all.....
"Overlooks the place where my Daughter sleeps."
Alexia Faith 11/03/2011- 02/21/2012


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Smitty82

24hr old Backstrap butterflied. Got a nice doe yesterday evening after work, tonight my daughter and I celebrated with some of the best meat God has provided for us.


----------



## fastwater

Looks great Smitty...enjoy!


----------



## Smitty82

fastwater said:


> Looks great Smitty...enjoy!


Oh we did , thank you.


----------



## bajuski

Catfishing, or is it cat fishing?


----------



## erie mako

Say hello to Ripley, the 4 legged chicken...


----------



## hatteras1

erie mako said:


> Say hello to Ripley, the 4 legged chicken...
> 
> View attachment 331139



(TOO CLOSE TO THE NUCLEAR PLANT!!)


----------



## scioto_alex

Let's roll at 200 mph in a W12 Bentley.


----------



## Snakecharmer

erie mako said:


> Say hello to Ripley, the 4 legged chicken...
> 
> View attachment 331139


Weird, I just saw a photo of a 3 legged human. The guy was born in Italy and traveled the freak show circuit back in the day.


----------



## polebender

Snakecharmer said:


> Weird, I just saw a photo of a 3 legged human. The guy was born in Italy and traveled the freak show circuit back in the day.


Thought for sure there was going to be a punch line coming!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Came across several large piles of pine cones on a ridge on Ohio public land. Mile from nearest road. Squirrels? Big foot? Never saw this before. Put my pruning sears on top to show scale.


----------



## bobk

Red squirrels will do that.
Happy Thanksgiving Mike.


----------



## scioto_alex

Bigfoot smokes cones. You're lucky he didn't catch you with his stash.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

bobk said:


> Red squirrels will do that.
> Happy Thanksgiving Mike.


Thanks Bob. Wishing you and your family a Happy Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Came across several large piles of pine cones on a ridge on Ohio public land. Mile from nearest road. Squirrels? Big foot? Never saw this before. Put my pruning sears on top to show scale.


Looks like Tree Poop!!


----------



## Smitty82

Venison Heart


----------



## Matt63




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## chadwimc

I just got the main part for my next rifle build. Some day, my wife and kids will be going through my stuff and one of them will say out loud "...What the heck???..."


----------



## mosquitopat

Happy Holidays to everybody that uses this website


----------



## ress

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 331835


I saw on the news a couple days ago that a man recently passed away that was the last living carver of the mountain.


----------



## Daveo76

I visited there when I was living in Iowa. A truly inspiring place. I wish I could have spent more time in the Black Hills, but it was a spur of the moment trip on 2 days off and we had to get back to work


----------



## Slatebar

icebucketjohn said:


>


Man it has been many many moons since I have saw one of these.. Dan's drive Inn, in Columbus was last one I saw and that was years ago..


----------



## Lazy 8

chadwimc said:


> I just got the main part for my next rifle build. Some day, my wife and kids will be going through my stuff and one of them will say out loud "...What the heck???..."
> 
> View attachment 331905


Can you imagine if any one of us passes before our wives and she sells a lot of our stuff for what we told her it actually cost?


----------



## hatteras1

Years back, at the shop I worked at, we were paid every week. One guy used to tell his wife they got paid twice a month, and the job didn't pay well. ...Until one year when she decided to do their taxes.


----------



## scioto_alex

Rt.161 crossing the Scioto at Dublin


----------



## MuskyFan

“Stolen” from my fb page.


----------



## sherman51

MuskyFan said:


> View attachment 332175
> “Stolen” from my fb page.


a guy could have soup all winter on that dude. and still fry up a couple of messes. its huge!
sherman


----------



## Smitty82

Leftover venison sirloin with farm fresh eggs, it’s what’s for breakfast


----------



## Tinknocker1

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 332215
> Leftover venison sirloin with farm fresh eggs, it’s what’s for breakfast


Tough one to top


----------



## Tinknocker1

Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh man I miss farm eggs. I used to get some from a place along Rt. 62 on the way to the ridge. I forget the name of the chicken breed but they were the black ones with white spots.

As they say, it's good when the yolk is dark yellow and it stands tall. Then get some of the white bread from the Amish buggy up the hill from Utica.


----------



## erie mako

MuskyFan said:


> View attachment 332175
> “Stolen” from my fb page.


Noodler's nightmare right there!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Smitty82

leftover country fried venison front shoulder steak with bacon, bacon grease gravy, two farm fresh eggs on buttered toast. I love breakfast


----------



## chadwimc

Mowgli the German Shepard is a ham...


----------



## sherman51

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 332905
> 
> leftover country fried venison front shoulder steak with bacon, bacon grease gravy, two farm fresh eggs on buttered toast. I love breakfast


you sure know how to make a guy hungry. but I would need more of that gravy.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82

sherman51 said:


> you sure know how to make a guy hungry. but I would need more of that gravy.
> sherman


I dumped it on after I took the picture


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

American Widgeon


----------



## bank runner

White Crowned Sparrow mature and immature


----------



## SICKOFIT

bank runner said:


> View attachment 332947


Is that a kestrel or a coopers hawk?


----------



## bank runner

SICKOFIT said:


> Is that a kestrel or a coopers hawk?


 American Kestrel


----------



## One guy and a boat

12-7 geneva. Last trip of the year. Beautiful day.









Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Merlin


----------



## Dmac82

Big 10 championship game last night


----------



## Doboy

Last year, we put out a gut pile & camera, just to see what would come,,,,,

















This year,,, we're going to put up a blind & try to WACK this guy.


----------



## MagicMarker

Stopped at an old timey truck stop this morning and tried what they called their Famous Mess. ( ham eggs potatoes cheese and whatever else they could throw in). Yes it was good


----------



## Matt63




----------



## hatteras1

Some years back, my buddy Bill caught this and said, "can you take that off for me?" I said "no way... looks like poop to me." and grabbed my camera instead. (It turned out to be a weird rock)


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Specgrade




----------



## Matt63

A deer check station from back in the day I can't tell if those are ohio plates or not.


----------



## Smitty82

Matt63 said:


> A deer check station from back in the day I can't tell if those are ohio plates or not.
> View attachment 333927


I love how the trunks used to be long enough to strap a deer to them. Could you imagine someone strapping a dead deer on their roof in this day and age?


----------



## scioto_alex

I'll bet the Hocking Hills are pretty today, snowy and misty with waterfalls running.


----------



## boatnut




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## bobk




----------



## Doboy

How's this for a RARE 3-BEAMER!?

17pt, with Drop Tine,,, & it's GROWING OUT OF HIS FACE!










GON,,,,, another one of my favorite places to,,,,,, BS. ;>)

https://www.gon.com/hunting/200-inch-southwest-georgia-17-pointer

Check out their HOG HUNTING forums.


----------



## bank runner

Merlin


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

Uh oh, getting ready!!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Snakecharmer

Looks like its going to be a cold winter from the hair on their hides.


----------



## scioto_alex

I've seen the name Scioto translated as Deer River, or Deer Hair River.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

View attachment 334659


----------



## hatteras1

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 334659


Is that a Diawa?


----------



## Lil' Rob

How many fish are in that bag?


----------



## Snakecharmer

hatteras1 said:


> Is that a Diawa?


Black Crappie


----------



## fishingful

Cleveland from the air


----------



## SICKOFIT

fishingful said:


> Cleveland from the air
> View attachment 334689


Yep,still looks like the mistake on the lake from the air too!!


----------



## bajuski

SICKOFIT said:


> Yep,still looks like the mistake on the lake from the air too!!



No mistake there, that's America's North Coast. The happiest days of my life were spent off these shores.


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## Daveo76

Looks like a r&r from Wish.com!!


----------



## hatteras1

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 334659


Bet he ain't got a license!


----------



## polebender

Construction Camo!


----------



## fishingful

Merry Christmas


----------



## bank runner

A pair of Eagles that have a nest 10 minutes from the house


----------



## Specgrade




----------



## allwayzfishin

The most amazing, compassionate, trusting, fun loving woman I’ve ever met! The love of my life.....Chrissy


----------



## scioto_alex

Meanwhile, in Russia


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Well since we aint getting ice anytime soon, figured I'd post some pics of where i'd rather be right now. Orange Beach Alambama,


----------



## sherman51

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 335535
> View attachment 335537
> View attachment 335539
> View attachment 335541
> View attachment 335543
> 
> Well since we aint getting ice anytime soon, figured I'd post some pics of where i'd rather be right now. Orange Beach Alambama,


I know the feeling. ft pierce fl.
































































those were some great times.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Carp?


----------



## Workingman

I feel like I've seen those pics somewhere before! Haha


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Carp?


only the one in the last two pictures is florida carp.



Workingman said:


> I feel like I've seen those pics somewhere before! Haha


yes these are old pictures. just reliving some of the great times in fl. I caught 2 of the grouper that day. but those pictures could be the same fish. i'm just not sure.
sherman


----------



## hatteras1

Red Drum...


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 335895


you gotta love how he's keeping his cool, lol.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76

sherman51 said:


> you gotta love how he's keeping his cool, lol.
> sherman


 Yes, seems like he took his meds ok,,,,,,


----------



## SICKOFIT

No post


----------



## scioto_alex

The inside of the dome of the Annunciation Greek Orthodox Cathedral in Columbus. They brought in artisans from Greece to make the mosaics.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Some caves/rock formations we explored over the summer in eastern Iowa.


----------



## flyman01




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## scioto_alex

Seen at the Columbus impound lot


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Yesterday out walking/driving around westbranch. 

Don.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## ress

It says anything!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

ress said:


> It says anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I see you lol everybody else is on the Browns thread eating Wheaties arguing who the oldest Brown's fan is Fastwater would have shot the place up but 1911 jammed up lol


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## hatteras1

Driving through Norfolk, Hatteras bound


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> It says anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


it says looser should have been by another touchdown but they had mercy on ya


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Tinknocker1

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 337653


That's something you don't see every day Mayfield playing center


----------



## boatnut




----------



## JamesF

Measure!? Twice ? Cut Three times? I give up. But that's how big it was, before I made the first cut.


----------



## boatnut




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## bwarrenuk

One strap should do it!


----------



## Specgrade




----------



## Patricio

Saturday afternoon after trout fishing in river falls Wisconsin.


----------



## Matt63

Patricio said:


> Saturday afternoon after trout fishing in river falls Wisconsin.
> 
> Looks good but no fish pics


----------



## ironman172

One of my happy places









1st with the 44mag carbine a few years ago when they first allow the carbines


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## geoffoquinn




----------



## Specgrade




----------



## Phish_4_Bass




----------



## Specgrade




----------



## TomC

My new coffee mug, since I'm a music buff I had to have it!


----------



## PJF




----------



## ironman172




----------



## MtnDew97

Found this fossilized horse tooth in the Olentangy river (Caledonia, Marion County) today


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...this is a <on the boat> fishing with some buddies joke between us lol.

Don.


----------



## SICKOFIT

ironman172 said:


> View attachment 340083
> 
> 
> View attachment 340087
> 
> 
> View attachment 340089


Holy mackerel !!!


----------



## ironman172

SICKOFIT said:


> Holy mackerel !!!


Here's the holy mackerel by friends
47.5 lb


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## threeten

He shows promise!!


----------



## BankAngler




----------



## sylvan21

This morning at Fellows Riverside Gardens overlooking Lake Glacier,
Mill Creek Park,
Youngstown OH.
View attachment 340741


----------



## sylvan21




----------



## wildman




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Love them black n white pictures. 

...those hold <MORE> in the mind when looked back on...

Don.


----------



## wildman

Bear hunting in West Virginia I came across this guy...


----------



## scioto_alex

Hayden Falls near Dublin before they put in the boardwalk

Got to love some good winter boots


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## M R DUCKS

Are U serious ?!


----------



## OSUdaddy

Try not to flinch........




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2709661869068808


----------



## SICKOFIT

OSUdaddy said:


> Try not to flinch........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2709661869068808


I call fake reaction


----------



## bobk




----------



## Saugeye Tom

SICKOFIT said:


> I call fake reaction


The first tim I saw this with the sound on I almost dropped my phone


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobk said:


> View attachment 341379
> View attachment 341381


Them bassturds !


----------



## threeten




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Doboy




----------



## hatteras1

Man, that's exactly right.. Tent city's in Oakland


----------



## Doboy

hatteras1 said:


> Man, that's exactly right.. Tent city's in Oakland



My Daughters MIL just came back from there 2 weeks ago,,,,, & she said that she "WILL NEVER GO BACK,,,,,, DISGUSTING"!
"Worse than the NY City garbage strike!"

She told us the story,,,,, & the next day i got this Email poster,,,,
I Had To Post it. 
Like, TRUST YOUR POLITICIANS,,,, THEY GOT 'EVERYTHING' UNDER CONTROL! ;>)


----------



## hatteras1

I see that from the BART every time I fly to Ca. It's sad


----------



## hatteras1

Oakland


----------



## polebender

What will they think if next? Imagine if you have two or more dogs with these collars on! Would sound like the workplace!


----------



## hatteras1

polebender said:


> What will they think if next? Imagine if you have two or more dogs with these collars on! Would sound like the workplace!
> 
> 
> View attachment 342517


Why does Ex-Wife come to mind??


----------



## jcrevard

Not a mega giant but it was big enough to get me 2nd place for week #2 of the Frozen Frenzy Frank's Great Outdoors puts on every February on Saginaw Bay
29 3/4" 9.47lbs with a Tag!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1

Send me a copy and I will try to clean it up


----------



## hatteras1

Send me a copy and I will try to clean it up. I do editing as a hobby.
(made this for my computer screen)


----------



## polebender

hatteras1 said:


> Send me a copy and I will try to clean it up


I think he was talking about the dog taking a crap!


----------



## Daveo76

polebender said:


> I think he was talking about the dog taking a crap!


 Yes indeed! But thanks for the offer Hatteras1 !!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Doboy

Here's a cool pic,,,,,,,,,,
The deer have been hitting the feeders HARD,,,,, &
Somebody new shows up for dinner,,,, & the BOSS SAYS NO!










I cut back to About 5 gallons of corn a week.
They are also devouring all of the yellow squash & pumpkins that I hang on the fence every night.
I'm gonna build an alfalfa/ clover bail feeder & try putting it out there too,, to see how much they like it, this time of year!?
I can't WAIT to see how many fawns this bunch produces.

LOL,,,, something Like those 'CALIFORNIA' pictures,,,, IF YOU FEED THEM, THEY WILL COME! ;>)


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> Yes indeed! But thanks for the offer Hatteras1 !!



To Me,,, That dog made the pic 100% 'TRUE TO LIFE in GENERAL,,,,,, AUTHENTIC'! ;>)


----------



## hatteras1

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 342577


----------



## Doboy

WOW, That was quick!
Hello Hatteras1,,,,, * "I do editing as a hobby."*

Interesting, I'd like to know more,,,, Is that beautiful 'screen saver' pic 100% yours?
or do you alter,,,, have to ability & patience to add & pull pixels from an original?

One of my good friends does EDITING on animal portraits, for very large magazine covers$$$.
He mentioned that he gets buried with too much WORK, & doesn't get to fish ENOUGH.


----------



## hatteras1

I use my own when I can but that one is altered. Since I do not sell them I just give them away.
I've always loved photo's and editing, but my daughter made me better at it. I make them for friends and such.


----------



## Doboy

hatteras1 said:


> I use my own when I can but that one is altered. Since I do not sell them I just give them away.
> I've always loved photo's and editing, but me daughter made me better at it. I make them for friends and such.




Thanks


----------



## hatteras1

This was one of my earlier pics, spring 2012. It is also altered. It's the profile page of a Facebook account


----------



## Doboy

This was one of my earlier pics, spring 2012. It is also altered. It's the profile page of a Facebook account[/QUOTE]


OK,,,, Now I totally understand.
Thanks again.


----------



## hatteras1

Doboy said:


> This was one of my earlier pics, spring 2012. It is also altered. It's the profile page of a Facebook account



OK,,,, Now I totally understand.
Thanks again.[/QUOTE]
Send me a PM and a few pics if you wish. See what I can create.


----------



## Doboy

Going back to that 'TALKING DOG COLLAR',,,,,, (& the crazy stuff my friends send me)

Check these Youtube Videos out,,,,* 'GUN SHOT HORNS'?* (what will they think up next?)
The city of YOUNGSTOWN installed a gun-shot surveillance system on the inner-city radio towers,,,
can you imagine how these 'HORNS' would screw things up!?
Keystone Cops,,,,,,


----------



## hatteras1

That cannot be legal...
inducing panic??
(I turned down a job in Youngstown years back. Obvious the town hasn't changed much.)


----------



## Daveo76

Great job Hatteras !! I bet you have a ton of fun. I would,,


----------



## Wisconsinwalleyewarrior

On the Bay of Green bay


----------



## Snakecharmer

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 342595
> 
> 
> This was one of my earlier pics, spring 2012. It is also altered. It's the profile page of a Facebook account


Can you edit her right hand?


----------



## hatteras1

Snakecharmer said:


> Can you edit her right hand?


That took me a second but god that was funny... Great question..


----------



## threeten

^^^^^


----------



## Snakecharmer

hatteras1 said:


> That took me a second but god that was funny... Great question..


Ha Ha


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

View attachment 342789


----------



## hatteras1

That would be funny at parties, (esp if beer is involved)


----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 342789


looks like cookie monster, lol.


----------



## hatteras1

Time for some new funny pics...…..


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1

Note the height of the wave.. It was spring tide (High tide) during a noreaster. 
"That was me and Yea...….it sucked!!"


----------



## hatteras1

Bill caught this and asked me to take it off... I said no way, it's a turd and snapped a pic.
(It was a rock...btw)


----------



## hatteras1

OBX weather update live from Ramp 4. #obx #outerbanks #obxphotos #ncwx #visitnc

Video feed Hatteras NC


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## sherman51

guess the city and win a prize.


----------



## ress

Flagstaff Az.?


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Flagstaff Az.?


wrong but a good guess. a good hint would be your in the right state.


----------



## ress

Give me another hint, were did you buy your mh?


----------



## pawcat

phoenix?


----------



## Daveo76

Meteor Crater??


----------



## Daveo76

Wildlife officials in Oklahoma said a man unofficially broke state and world records when he reeled in a paddlefish estimated at 157 pounds.

The Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation said Justin Hamlin was on a guided fishing trip on Keystone Lake on Valentine's Day when he reeled in a paddlefish estimated at 157 pounds.



The department said Hamlin was required to release the fish due to a state regulation requiring paddlefish caught on Mondays and Fridays to be released.



The release meant Hamlin's fish wasn't eligible to be recorded as a state or world record, but he unofficially broke both the state record of 132 pounds and the world record of 144 pounds.


----------



## Mcguyver




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ummmmmmm. 


Mcguyver said:


> View attachment 343315


Ummmmmmmm


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Give me another hint, were did you buy your mh?


I gave to good of a hint. pawcat nailed it.



pawcat said:


> phoenix?


you guessed right. I bought a old mh there and flew out and drove it back. some beautiful sights in az and new mexico on the way back.


----------



## miked913

Everyone waiting for feeding time at Robbie's in Islamorada









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawcat

sherman51 said:


> I gave to good of a hint. pawcat nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> you guessed right. I bought a old mh there and flew out and drove it back. some beautiful sights in az and new mexico on the way back.
> View attachment 343317
> View attachment 343319
> View attachment 343321
> View attachment 343323


So what do I win Sherman? A guided carp fishin trip....lol


----------



## sherman51

pawcat said:


> So what do I win Sherman? A guided carp fishin trip....lol


I was thinking more like a guided crappie trip on our local lake.

but if I ever win the lottery you get a all paid trip to the keys with me and we'll hire a guide to catch all the different carp they have down there.


----------



## pawcat

Thank you sherm.. your so kind


----------



## ironman172

Work time


----------



## Redheads




----------



## Doboy

Ironman,,,,,, You saving the log?
I have 2 oaks behind my daughters place that look just like that,,, HORIZONTAL.
No hill, but THE OTHER SIDE of a swamp. :<(
About 25' of clear log, each.
It's killing me,,,,, knowing that lumber is just sitting back there.??????????????????


----------



## sherman51

Redheads said:


> View attachment 343405


that should be easy for me, lol.


----------



## Doboy

Mcguyver said:


> View attachment 343315




NICE PIC there,,,, Mcguyver

One of my FAVORITE SUMMERTIME SAYINGS;
*
"WISH I WAS A BICYCLE SEAT!" * ;>)


----------



## ironman172

A


Doboy said:


> Ironman,,,,,, You saving the log?
> I have 2 oaks behind my daughters place that look just like that,,, HORIZONTAL.
> No hill, but THE OTHER SIDE of a swamp. :<(
> About 25' of clear log, each.
> It's killing me,,,,, knowing that lumber is just sitting back there.??????????????????


No, a real shame, cutting up for firewood..... no way to get large logs out , and not interested in any type of logging just yet..... got the place for hunting, with mature trees and only take what God gives me.... really way to many for me to use what little I'm there to burn, and we don't burn in the city..... years ago old house and not working we heated all winter with just wood,(7-8 cord) but the was then and a need to.....
I still like cutting & splitting but with power veres arm strong and my back


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## FireMurph




----------



## sherman51

FireMurph said:


> View attachment 343585


we had them that big on paris island, lol. but the sign got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FireMurph said:


> View attachment 343585


Canada


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## threeten

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 343779


Oh yes!!
The BIG HEAD DAYS!!
After a night of that stuff- your head was huge the next day!!


----------



## jcrevard

Ash Wednesday lunch. Wet and Dry batter, I could eat wet batter anytime but my wife likes dry coated walleye









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1

OBX Truck tells Myrtle Beach Jeep; Hold my Beer!-OBX Today Sep 6,[email protected]:48 PM


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## NewbreedFishing

spoon feed the pig tom.


----------



## hatteras1

I'm at it again!!


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## JamesF




----------



## Redheads

.


----------



## flyman01




----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## kycreek

Last week on Okeechobee


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## threeten




----------



## sherman51

threeten said:


> View attachment 344867


im getting old, I noticed the lizard, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

threeten said:


> View attachment 344867


I saw it first


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I saw it first


you must be older than me, lol.


----------



## flyman01




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## bassplayer

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 345045


Popcorn!!!


----------



## threeten

bassplayer said:


> Popcorn!!!


Making butter!


----------



## Matt63




----------



## SICKOFIT

sherman51 said:


> you must be older than me, lol.


I'm older than all of you....What lizard?


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## threeten




----------



## threeten




----------



## bobk

New metal tacker for the back deck.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## PapawSmith

threeten said:


> View attachment 344867


_ I noticed both of them._


----------



## MIGHTY

Buddy sent me this headline 









B


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

MIGHTY said:


> Buddy sent me this headline
> 
> 
> View attachment 346179
> B


Now that is a diehard!!


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## OSUdaddy

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 345833


Beautiful.

Great shot.


----------



## hatteras1

This is not a picture, but a video. I haven't seen it in years, but just found it. I got it from a friend at a sweat lodge in the mid 90's. He is from South Dakota (Lakota Reservation). If you like wolves, it's a must see!!!


----------



## Matt63




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## SICKOFIT

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 347677


Saw sign today in front of our local liquor store that said"To drink or not to drink....What a stupid question"


----------



## geoffoquinn

View attachment 348919


----------



## geoffoquinn




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD




----------



## matticito

Smoked cheddar top & bottom, ham, baby kale, Turkey, oregano, mixed arugula, woebers







hot and sweet mustard


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Blue Pike said:


> View attachment 351997


Wow never seen one that color! Beautiful


----------



## Redheads




----------



## DH56

Social Distancing


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## laguna21




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Slatebar

Just a couple things from aviation collection,, Painting is of a CCV-52 (Controlled Configured Vehicle,, a modified B-52) A scrap yard at Tucson was scrapping it and gave me a piece of the skin and I took it to a local artist and she painted it's picture on its own skin for me... The "Yoke" is from B-52D, 56-0620. I bought it from a scrapyard in Tucson,,,Still kicking myself for not buying one of the throttle quadrants they had. I wanted to get an ejection seat but didn't think TWA would me fly home with it, , And the black square piece of metal on the key ring is a Vortex Generator from the wing of an unknown B52D.. Did I say I loved SAC and the 52's


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## erie mako

Testing pic hosting website...


----------



## erie mako




----------



## Matt63

erie mako said:


>


Looks like banana creme pie ???


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Matt, just so you know, I'm the head of the quality control dept here. You will need to send a piece.


----------



## erie mako

Yep, banana.
Home made, not the box pudding kind either!


----------



## erie mako

She made a Insta-Pot roast today to celebrate camp opening day!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Wouldn’t that be an insta-pot pot roast


----------



## erie mako

The pups going for a ride on the shakedown cruise...


----------



## miked913

One of our friends took this of us coming in the other evening. Thanks Stewart!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ditchdigger




----------



## wave warrior




----------



## erie mako

Some new canvas work...
But not for the boat!


----------



## sliprig

A day at the office,









My daughter showing the "cowboys" how it's done,









Slip


----------



## sliprig

If you grew up in the 70's you remember when kids were kids..........










Slip


----------



## Ten Bears

ohio1011 said:


> post pictures of anything you want can be water related, hunting pictures, boating pictures, river pictures, post pictures of anything


Yes this is my rat terrier Izzy. Yes he has long legs. Yes he runs fast!


----------



## dirtandleaves




----------



## ress

loves playing frisbee









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## codger

Is it ready yet?


----------



## c. j. stone

Better’n One!


----------



## c. j. stone

“Jack-Broke”


----------



## ress

WTH? lol

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## flyman01

View attachment 474253
View attachment 474253


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## ress

West side of that state up North? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> West side of that state up North?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


yes. Silver Lake


----------



## ress

Heaven on Earth! Anywhere from Holland to the bridge is my retirement destination. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallieKing

A little bacon I made


----------

